# Tenakee's Foaling Thread **Update** Foal Has Arrived!



## WesternTale

Shes adorable! When she due?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

WesternTale said:


> Shes adorable! When she due?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! Somewhere around July/August we're thinking.


----------



## WesternTale

Ooh, you must be excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

WesternTale said:


> Ooh, you must be excited!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Of course, very much so!


----------



## WesternTale

what are your plans for the foal? Sell/keep/western/english,?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Tenakee is looking good.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

WesternTale said:


> what are your plans for the foal? Sell/keep/western/english,?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do plan on keeping the foal if all goes well. They'll hopefully be an all around pony if he has all the right moves. (I'm just going to use 'him' as a collective term at this point.) I plan on being more geared towards western riding, as we will probably make a trail horse out of him if nothing else. I would really like to start training him to drive when he is two years old. (Being able to ground drive and get him used to dragging poles, wearing the harness, navigating obstacles, etc). When he turns three I'll get him used to the cart and pulling it longer distances but nothing too much. At four I will start his career under saddle and continue with our driving goals. Whether he will ever move well enough to do Western or English pleasure is yet to be seen. I would absolutely love to use him to try out dressage but if he moves anything like his mother he has little to no hope. :lol: 

But boy do I have high hopes for this foal. I pray that everything goes well so I can achieve these dreams. He's going to be my project for the coming years. But while he's younger I plan on just ponying him around with his mom - who also needs a refresher - in the trails around the farm.



countryryder said:


> Tenakee is looking good.


Thanks! With a lot of TLC she has come a long way in these three months we've had her.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*6/14/25*

I took Tenakee into the riding arena - formerly known as the 'machine shed', which I have to constantly remind myself not to call it that. :lol: Try to ignore the fact there is a ping-pong table in there as well as children's toys in the sand, I swear it is an arena. The majority of it is still concrete so riding hasn't started in there quite yet. Once we knock out all the concrete and remove the obstacles it should be a nice little haven. It was considerably windy so I figured if I had the area - why not? So we had a grooming session and she got to have some nice hay all to herself. I haven't felt the foal kick lately but I think it's just trying to make me insane. 

She hasn't had too many changes. Both vet and some friends who breed horses say she has to within the next month or so. She always seems to just be very loose and jiggly. You can pick up her tail and swish it around and she doesn't even try to clamp it down. But she has been like that for the past month, so I'm not sure what to think. :? I've been also working a lot on manners with her and she is a quick learner. (Which is definitely refreshing.) Just practice with loading, not walking on top of me, not stepping on my shoes and taking them off, etc. 

Of course most importantly, here are some pictures;

-A nice cool barn on a hot day, good time to relax
-Showing off the right side
-We've made leaps and bounds with the matted frizz of a mane she had 
-Checking out the field that her stall will adjoin to
-Grazing with the nice new braids in - gotta keep that hair in good condition
-Giving me dirty looks as I take pictures of her in the temporary pasture​


----------



## WesternTale

I just cant get over that mane!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*6/17/12
*
Got a quick snapshot of the lovely lady's wide load with my phone for all to see. She seems to have gotten substantially bigger; this time it seems to be a more round change of appearance. Still very loose and jiggly and milk is very easily expressed. But she's had milk for a while even though she has dried up since her last foal. Hasn't had any wax over it at all. The milk is very white but seems somewhat cloudy. I don't know if we are close or she is just teasing... Pregnant horses seem pretty good at false alarms from what I hear. :lol: I was at a clinic for two days so I didn't get to pay much attention to her so whatever changes might have happened seem more definite. The fact that she is holding her head to one side and you can still see all the bump is a pretty big change. Second picture from the day after I got her. Maybe I'm just crazy but I swear she is bigger in person.​


----------



## SoldOnGaited

I just love curlies (maybe cuz I have super curly hair, they look like me lol). She's a beauty. Hope all goes well. Dad is very handsome.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

SoldOnGaited said:


> I just love curlies (maybe cuz I have super curly hair, they look like me lol). She's a beauty. Hope all goes well. Dad is very handsome.


Thanks! I find a lot of people can relate to them because they are that imperfect sort of beauty. They just got that underdog X-factor. ;3

*6/20/12*​
Her stomach seems to have dropped even more. I don't even know how it is possible but that poor mare's tummy is just about dragging on the ground. When you look at her from behind you can see her stomach hanging way below her udders. We had a little bit of a grooming session today and trimmed her ungodly long chestnuts even a tad more. We pretty much just played farrier for a while as I just feel bad asking her to do anything when she is in such sorry shape. I have a feeling that she is close, and I really hope she is ready to give up her foal. Hopefully she is not like some mares and waits until the whole family is on the other side of the country! 

Baby bump from yesterday;


----------



## sommsama09

Subbing :grin:


----------



## WesternTale

What day is she on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

WesternTale said:


> What day is she on?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She was pasture bred so its anyone's guess.


----------



## WesternTale

Do you know when shes due? And do you have any pics of the stud?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

WesternTale said:


> Do you know when shes due? And do you have any pics of the stud?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All on the first page; also if you look at the old thread linked on the first post there should be more pictures of the daddy.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*7/1/12*​
Today we tried driving collars on our Curly horses who we plan to train to drive. (Just to get an idea on what size we need when we buy harnesses.) Of course this team would include the now very pregnant Tenakee and our other girl, Scarlet. I just have a few pictures of them together, but no real preggo comparison pics of Tenny. (I have some pictures of her in the pasture from 6/21/12 that I'll post.) Scarlet is the darker chestnut with a blaze. Seeing them together makes me think that they would make a nice team even more so. Even though they are different colors they do seem to compliment each other nicely. When we were walking the two next to each other you could see Tenny's stomach swing and bump into Scarlet. :lol: Still no baby, and we are pretty much unchanged in attitude. I will be in Texas one week and Minnesota a week after that, so expect a baby then. ;3 Seems to be how that works from what I've heard.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*7/15/2012*​
It kills me not being able to see her every day, but from the sounds of it she hasn't foaled yet. We will be leaving today from Texas and making the twenty-three hour drive back home. As cool as it would be to come home to a nice healthy foal, my father keeps telling me that she isn't even close. But that mare is pretty big to be holding off untill September! :shock: But we had sort of a community foal watch, so many neighbors including people who have many years of horse experience have been visiting her.​


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'm subbing, and mares are a world of "what-ifs" so don't get your hopes up. She could hold off until Septemper if she really wanted to, but she could go as early as tomorrow. They are just that way.


----------



## Cinder

Subbing, I love foals, and I think Curly horses are super cute!


----------



## sheezgottarythm

I LOVE Curlies (Have one f my own) and I'm excited to see what you get. Appy-patterned curlies are VERY pretty horses. My girl was born August 30th of 2009, a fellow late foal. Hope the foaling goes well and that you get what you hope to. *Pawnee and I are hoping for the best and by the way, I'm SO jealous that you have a horse that was once owned by Joe Mead. You lucky duck.


----------



## BellaMFT

Hope that you have a healthy foal. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*7-17-12​*
Got home from Texas around 10AM and finally got to see my Tenakee again! All the horses still have four legs, two ears and a tail. And the population of horses at the farm didn't rise, but I did get my fix of baby Curlies in Texas. On the way home we stopped at Stag Creek Ranch and we got to see all of the horses. It really was great, and I had looked at them online so much that I knew almost all of their names. :lol: Their were only four foals so far, and they made me want Tenakee to give up her foal so much! Such magnificent curls and all of them were so friendly. I also got to meet the stud *Angel's Spirit and boy is he a charmer. We walked right in the pasture and he came to say hello. He was pastured with babies and mares and was an absolute sweetheart. He definitely passes that onto his foals as well as his stunning looks. I will upload some pictures of that experience in a bit, but now onto Tenakee.

Today I went to check on her and of course we still have no foal. But after seeing some of the other mares at Stag Creek I don't think we will be having a baby for a while; a few of those mares were huge! After being on horse detox for a week I decided to ride her a little bit. This was my third (or fourth? can't remember..) time riding her and she did alright. We had a bit of a problem moving forward and away from the gate. I used the tack she came with, (draft saddle & bridle,) and I didn't have enough of a feel for that to really get consistent. I also did not want to squeeze her too much and hurt the baby some how. :? But I felt contented knowing that I at least have something to start from. Still no baby, and I think we might be waiting a while. 

And to thank you all for your help and encouragement; pictures!


----------



## lives2hope

ohhhh she's so pretty, I really like her. Curious what is the story on their first baby not being able to be registered? Is one on limited registration or did the change the rules again about what could and could not be registered? And I would say your lucky duck cause she looks like she keeps her mane and tail!


----------



## MangoRoX87

In that last picture. Holy crap at the size of the buckskin mares stomach 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Stag Creek has some of the best Curlies. 

And that buckskin mare is soooooooo big!!!!!!


----------



## ThursdayNext

MangoRoX87 said:


> In that last picture. Holy crap at the size of the buckskin mares stomach
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good golly, when I looked at that pic the first time, I thought it was TWO horses...


----------



## lives2hope

I answered my own question I was told that my bashkir was a straight haired curly but it turns out she's not she just looks a like she is and that is why she was able to be registered.


----------



## Roperchick

MangoRoX87 said:


> In that last picture. Holy crap at the size of the buckskin mares stomach
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
i think shes having a baby elephant! :shock: jeezus. in the first pic shes in i though maybe baby had just moved over to that side. but holy crap shes HUGE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

At first I Tenakee was driving me crazy because I thought she was absolutely huge but after seeing that mare it seemed like I could almost wait another year yet! :lol: That mare was in pretty sorry shape, but the breeder does have some of the big boned nice looking draft-type Curlies and I can imagine the babies take up some space. 

lives2hope - Yes, because her colt from last year was straight haired they could not register it. A few years ago they might have, but now the ABCR from my understanding has closed its books and only foals from Curly to Curly breeding are allowed. They told me that when they gelded it there was a possibility of it being tentative registered as long as it was no longer able to breed. The foal still carries the Curly gene, but simply does not show it in the coat. These straight haired Curlies can be registered ICHO, I believe.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Now that the days are drawing closer I have started to think about names. Well, I was on a road trip with family and they read every road sign insisting that should be the name of the foal. Dx I plan on naming the foal something that fits it, so it will probably be unnamed for the first week or so while I figure out its personality. But I was sort of wondering if anyone had ideas of what to name him/her?

One name that I really like is 'Winona', (meaning 'first daughter') but I'd like to have a name with something more to it for when I register the foal. The mother's name is Tenakee, which means 'coppery shield bay' in Tlingit language. Then the sire's name is MCH Buddy. I would be very appreciative if anyone could give me some ideas. ;3


----------



## TexasBlaze

xD it never helps to think of names before hand. Ive given up doing so! I wanted a colt JUST so i could name it Judgement and call it "The Judge" but as soon as he was born he wasnt a judgement at all. He ended up being named Roman because he has Roman horses charging on both sides of him (He's a paint) So low and behold naming early didnt do me any good.


----------



## ColorMeCurly

Hi
Tenakee can't be due until October, or possibly later...I had leased out MCH Buddy and he was at my parents' farm until sometime in November (I'd have to look up the exact date he left). So with 11 months gestation you'd be surely into October at the earliest.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

TexasBlaze - That was sort of the feeling I had at first, but I wanted to have some names in mind. Sometimes my family thinks that they can just go ahead and name something for me even though I want to put thought into it. (Hence why half of my chickens were named 'speedy' and 'peepers'.) Seeing as her pregnancy is going to last much longer than I expected I truly hope they all don't keep coming up with names. (They've been vouching for names like 'Speed Limit' and 'Turnpike'.) 

ColorMeCurly - I remember them telling me that they leased Buddy to your farm, just not when. A few days ago her owner was actually in my area and we invited her to stop by. She told me Tenakee liked to keep her foals about 12 months, so that could even set her into November. I guess I really didn't know the wait I signed up for. :lol: She still seemed to think that she'd have the foal in late September, though. A definite thank you for helping me come closer to figuring out when she'll foal! Very much appreciated.


----------



## ColorMeCurly

*Tenakee's foal...*

No problem! I've bought mares in the past (in foal) and had to wait seemingly forever for them to foal...so I like to help if and when I can!  You can see pics of our curlies at www.colormecurly.webs.com. The foals from Buddy are Jubilee and BB~I don't have pics of Lucky posted yet. : )
I can't wait to see what Tenakee has!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*8/17/12​*
Seeing as there is a while to wait I haven't updated in a couple weeks. Tenakee is definitely getting bigger, and making her way to be the size of that buckskin mare in Texas. ;3 She is huge, and it is hard to believe that she might have a couple months left. I've been working with her on occasion and she is catching up real quick. She is becoming more aware of her feet which is definitely a good thing. I've got her to stand on a wooden 'box' in our arena, which before she couldn't manage to get more than two feet on it at a time. We are close to being loaded in the trailer and had some hard tying lessons. (Which went fairly well, she only pulled back for a few seconds before giving to the pressure.) But here are some pictures to show the beefy pony.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

she looks like she's ready to have this baby out! (especially in that last picture) poor girl
cant wait to see him/her


----------



## ThursdayNext

OMG if she's not due until November, she's going to be a WHALE by then. You might have to cut a special access hole into the barn to accommodate that breathtaking girth...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*8/18/12​*
I finished our little pasture attached to Tenakee's stall and put the two Curly girls in there to explore. They both get along quite well and it keeps Tenakee's stress down to be with another horse. She is still quite the whale, and I can't possibly imagine what she is going to look like even later in her pregnancy. Also the change between her pregnant tummy before and after is going to be insane! Scarlet was definitely a hoot when she was in the new area. She put her nose on EVERYTHING and would snort, then walk over to the next object. :lol: I sat on the waterer, which is way in the back of the stall, to encourage them to come up to it. (They were both getting cranky, so I only assumed the were mildly parched.) Scarlet walked over and after a few seconds of inspection, she dunked her nose in and splashed all over me. There is a step up where the water is and Scarlet soon found that this was a good bit of fun. She inched her front feet up onto it, then realized she could put her hind feet on it. Then she proceeded to feel good about herself as she gained about a hand and a half.

If Tenakee has to be separate from my gelding then I will most likely but the two Curlies together. I have been told Scarlet likes to play with foals, and the character that she is the foal will be in good company. We are working on a larger pasture. ("Working on," as in, "it is in our thoughts.") If we get a bigger, more permanent pasture done we'll consider letting preggo have her foal out there. Tenakee and Scarlet met when Scarlet was younger so they have a sort of mother and foal bond. I'm sure Tenakee won't mind getting rid of the monster for a while after carrying it for so long. The way they explained it sounded like Scarlet is sort of the 'fun aunt' so to speak. ;3


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*8/19/12​*
Today we just took a bit of a walk. I figured it would be good exercise, (for the both of us. ;3) Plus all of our other horses get to go out and trail ride or drive or whatever and she just sits around more or less. She gets out for grooming and the like but doesn't get to see new things. So we tacked up and walked a few miles. We walked past a bar and she got someone to pet her for a little bit. They wondered if they could get her into the bar, but honestly I know she wouldn't even fit through the door. :lol: But we talked to a few people on the way there and back and she kept her head. She walked nice and slow both ways which was pleasing twist. I am excited to be able to ride her once she pops out this foal. Hopefully she will be as cooperative under saddle. Quite a bit of baby movement today, s/he was poking out on her sides. Maybe begging to be let out of there?


----------



## ColorMeCurly

*Scarlett???*

So you also ended up with (my) Scarlett??? If she was Tenakee's buddy, then she is/was my "CMC Rose Red"! Jamie had renamed her Scarlett, as they already had another "Rose" at their farm. Wow, what a small world! : ) Is that her in the pic with Tenakee? She looks HUGE. Her dam was a drafty curly mare, and stocky, so I'm happy to see Scarlett followed in her hoof-steps! : )


----------



## ColorMeCurly

*palomino curly stallion*

I don't suppose you might be interested in a curly stallion would you? I have a gorgeous (homozygous for curl) palomino curly stallion who will need a home by October. He's sweet, easy to handle, and has produced 4 curly foals (one mare wasn't even a curly!). Perfect conformation, quiet disposition...pics/video on our website at www.colormecurly.webs.com, if you look for "Prince". He's a sweet boy, but with another baby on the way I need to take some time off from the horses and breeding for awhile. I'm due in 2 weeks, and would like to see Prince find a home before October. If he's close enough I'd consider buying him back in a few years when I will be ready to start up breeding again, as well.
Let me know if you (or anyone) might be interested! He's ABCr/DNA as well! : )


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Yes, that is the very same Scarlet! She is undoubtedly a husky mare, but most of it is just happy weight aside from her genetically given attributes. We got her last year and started her under saddle. She is such a doll to work with and a fast learner. Plus she has all the little quirks; she LOVES standing on boxes and going over teeter-totters, little things like that. About Prince, from the second I went to your website and saw him I was drooling. I would undoubtedly be interested, but whether there is good reasoning behind my interest is, well... questionable. :lol: I'll look into and see if that is something manageable right now, because I have to say I am intrigued. If you don't find something for him by October, we'll just have to see. ;3


----------



## ColorMeCurly

*Prince*

Lol, Prince is a hunk...email me privately (email is on the website) if you like and make a cash offer. As long as he leaves before October and goes to a good home I'm open to all offers...and if you wanted to sell him in 3 or 4 years I'd LOVE first chance to buy him back. Or at least to be kept in mind.  We've had him since he was 2 months old (Jamie & I had bought some mares/colts from another breeder). So Prince has a special place in our hearts. 
He's UTD on everything, and has a coggins from this spring (when he was supposed to leave for Canada). So he is ready to go.


----------



## ColorMeCurly

*Scarlett's sister*

I forgot to add~I still have Mirage (same dam), Scarlett's sister here as well. She produced a palomino curly colt this year for us, and is now in foal to Prince for next year...this is my chance at a cremello or perlino curly foal! : ) And also have Summer, Scarlett's other sister (same sire) here too. What a VERY small world indeed! : )


----------



## barrelbeginner

subbing


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*8/20/12*​
We seem to be getting into a routine. I took the Curlies out into their little haven and let them chill for a while. Today Tenakee got grain... and a bath. :lol: She started out enjoying it, but after having to stand for a few minutes in a puddle she started dancing. She doesn't look any cleaner, but she feels very soft and smells oh so good. Only one things smells better than horse smell, and that is clean horse smell. For the first legitimate bath she has had since being here (and probably in years, if ever,) she definitely was very good. Maybe next time we will have an area to tie and one that doesn't turn into a mud pit when you run water for a few minutes.

You can tell from the last picture that she felt pretty and clean. ;3


----------



## barrelbeginner

SHE IS HUGE! I cant wait.. how come the poll is closed lol?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I guess the poll only lasts a certain number if days and I probably left it on default in hopes she'd pop by then. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*8/27/12*​
All of the horses got to go out to a different pasture today. The Curlies to their usual spot, then the other three got to chill in a bigger pasture. The flies have been really bad, and both these pasture have a lot less manure than their normal paddock and 'pasture', which is little more than a dry lot. Tenakee had been standing in their barn and about every thirty seconds she'd take her front leg and bang it on the wall. (She had also been pawing prior because their was a bare spot where you could see the rubber mats.) She must have been uncomfortable because there was no way that she would hit the wall from just stomping. All of the other horses were standing there by her as they normally do, and you could tell it wasn't out of boredom. (Unless she is tied she usually doesn't just paw, none of them really do that when they are free to roam.) Has anyone experienced a [pregnant] horse doing this?

Anyway, she is still seems to be showing normal development, and the way she is shaped you can see that there is a foal squeezed in there. After letting them eat for about an hour I took Scarlet and Tenakee and worked with them in the outdoor. I did take some video, but it turned out to be kind of a crap-shoot so I will have to edit it if I do upload. (We kept going out of frame.) I just lunged Tenakee mostly at a walk, and she decided to trot a bit which I allowed as she was still paying attention to me. Tenakee now decides she likes going up on the box, too. I think when I start lessons with Tenakee after her foal is weaned she will learn quickly. I don't think she was every properly taught how to lunge or yield her hind or forequarters, but after having her for these months it is all starting to click. 

Well, that is our update for today. We might have some video of Tenakee at work soon. I can't wait until she has her foal, not only to have the foal but to also began asking more of her. (I haven't really been working her hard; she gets to go at her own pace as long as she is focused and doing what I ask of her.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*8/29/12*​
Both the Curlies spent most of the day lazing around in their pasture. Still no baby, but the days are drawing closer. Last night I had the weirdest dream; Tenakee had not one, but two tobiano foals! Now I really hope that doesn't happen, and I don't even know where tobiano would come from. ;x I'm still just looking forward to my one foal, whenever Tenakee decides to give him or her up. No pictures today as they spent most of the day *gasp* unsupervised. x3 I figured I'd keep the general population updated, with or without pictures.


----------



## barrelbeginner

holy mac! she looks like a balloon!!!!!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Subbing for cute curly babies!!!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

A Curly fan here! Can't wait to see the resulting baby  Man, is she drafty or what? The body types on the Curlies can vary so much it's insane...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepie32

Wow! She is huge!


----------



## EquineBovine

Beautiful horse! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## BellaMFT

Any updates?


----------



## EquineBovine

Any news?!


----------



## barrelbeginner

I

Cant

Handle

this 

ANYMORE!??


----------



## barrelbeginner

Where is my babeh!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*9/9/2012​*
No baby yet, but we are all thinking it will definitely happen in this month. Her milk veins are starting to be visible, though you have to look all the way under her big gut. Her udders seemed a bit fuller when I felt them today, but maybe it is just wishful thinking. I haven't updated lately because of school starting and not having much time. I bought a bridle for her today so I figured I'd try it on her and take her for a walk. She was good even with huge feed trucks hauling right by. We finished our indoor arena and have all our tack on hooks out in the open because our tack room is still in the thought stage. Tenakee took one look at all the brushes sitting on the shelf and thought that the floor was a better place for them. :lol: After that I fly sprayed her and put her back in the pasture where they all had to sniff her because she was gone for five minutes. And seeing as I am a bad person for not having baby pictures, here are three 3 month old POA foals. Enjoy. ;3


----------



## AnnaHalford

Can't believe she hasn't dropped yet. Come _ON!_


----------



## Tazzie

Subbing! Hopefully she drops that sucker soon!


----------



## EquineBovine

Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

*9/13/12*​
Ol' baby-mama is still cranky and pregnant. I think she is definitely happier now that it has cooled off - when it was warm she would just be soaked with sweat. I'm a bit worried that it might be too cold if she decides to squeeze the foal out during the night. Some nights it gets to be around 40 degrees Fahrenheit, and if she waits any longer it will certainly get colder than that. I am hoping to get the fence done to their run connected to their stall to put Tenakee and Scarlet in by next weekend. Unless, however, by some miracle the foal is born before then. 

I've taken her for a few walks since last time I updated. She also got wormed today, and you could tell that she definitely hasn't been wormed much in her life because she held perfectly still the whole time. xD She got about half the dose that she needed because we didn't know if the wormer was safe for her so we only bought enough for the others. I read that it was okay for her to have so I gave her the remains. Her udders are getting a wee bit bigger, and her gut... well, that is just huge.

First picture was from today, second is from a few months ago.


----------



## EquineBovine

Come on bubs!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ugh.. lol


----------



## Legend

Subbing!!!  She looks like she is about to burst


----------



## BellaMFT

she's going to have a full grown horse with as big as she is...Poor girl.


----------



## EquineBovine

Come on girl!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Tenakee and Scarlet have been moved into their new area that has a more permanent fence then the rickety little plastic posts. They will stay out there until the baby is weaned is what I'm thinking. It was sort of rainy, but now that we have our indoor arena finished I rode both of the Curlies. First I saddled them both then rode Tenakee. (I do not know how well she ever rode, but she is kind of a stinker when it comes to riding. She's hard to motivate to do much of anything.) I rode Scarlet for the first time. (She is green but had been ridden plenty of times before, but this is the first time I've actually ridden her for any length of time.) I then ponied (dragged) Tenakee behind her for a while. Then my father rode Scarlet for a while and ponied Tenakee while I rode her. That will be the most excitement Tenakee has had for a while, so I figure she will sleep good.

All of this in a brief statement translates to still no baby... but it will be soon. This mare is DEFINITELY pregnant. xD


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh bloody hell woman! Drop the blasted thing already! We are all waiting!


----------



## sommsama09

:shock:Gosh if she were to trot... :laugh: doing a rising trot, maybe you can sqeeze the foal out of her... :wink: Can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## ThursdayNext

I just can't believe you guys had a girth that would fit around that enormous mare...


----------



## countryryder

Seriously,mare!!!??? lol


----------



## Beatha

Poor girl! I can't even imagine what she feels like!


----------



## BellaMFT

Did she swallow a barrel? Seriously that can't be comfortable. Come on girl you know you want to have that baby.


----------



## Legend

Good heavens, she is massive O.O Come on girly, drop that baby!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

If only she knew how many people were cheering for her to just squeeze this thing out! The old mare is getting cranky, which seems to be a good diet plan for Scarlet who is being chased around by Tenakee and her pregnant rage. *Note that Scarlet is definitely not a thin horse, and gets plenty of food despite this. I got a picture of her from yesterday while eating her grain. Her milk veins are very pronounced and her udders seem a bit firmer than before. She is uncomfortable but is still eating and moving around just fine.

****Also, anyone remember that picture of the buckskin curly mare that was carrying an elephant from my trip to Texas? She popped 9/11/12! Here is a link to her page; click here


----------



## EquineBovine

HOOOOOOOOOLY! That's a beautiful foal! And WOW big tum on that mum! :-D Can't wait!


----------



## Merlot

Gawd that is SUCH a cute foal!!! So strong looking too. Beautiful photography.
Come on Scarlet PUUUUUSH


----------



## ThursdayNext

Oh. My. God. I want to take that foal home and cuddle with it at night, it's THAT cute.


----------



## BellaMFT

Wow that little foal has some sturdy legs.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

She looks close. Subbing for pictures.


----------



## WesternTale

good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

Hope she gives birth soon and everything goes well! How is she doing today?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Tenakee is still doing good, no foal of course. The mare is still big in miserable, taking her grumpiness out on Scarlet who is a bit frazzled. They both get along really well so once Tenakee has her foal I'm sure things will get back to normal. People are constantly asking me if she's had her foal and I have to tell them no. No matter how much I plea with her she doesn't give me the darn foal! I'm sure her being in this new pen might affect her willingness to have the foal. They've settled into their new area but I haven't really seen either of them roll or lay down in there. Maybe I'm just not stealthy enough to catch them? Who knows. The only thing I know is that she still hasn't had her foal.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Maybe she's afraid that if she gets down, she won't be able to get up. I know that would be MY concern if I were as big as she is.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Subbing! Hoping baby curly comes soon! Like tomorrow. Lol!


----------



## riccil0ve

Subbing!

Love Curlies, can't wait to see baby!


----------



## EquineBovine

How far gone is she now?


----------



## barrelbeginner

Okay I feel like I have been watching this thread FOREVER.. if there is no baby soon. Im starting a thread.. to get people to come POP her!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Thanks everyone for all the wishful thinking but this mare is probably never going to give this baby up. It better be something really special that she's holding it this long... maybe she's just cooking on the spots now.  Nothing really has changed today, her udders seem to be a leeetle bit bigger. Belly is still dragging on the ground.


----------



## barrelbeginner

ughhhh!


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh come on! This waiting is killing me! Every time a see a new comment I think O! Baby!?! But no! WAH!


----------



## WesternTale

I was the first one to post on this thread so I demand a foal NOW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay

I will do a little prayer that baby will come this weekend.
Not because it's my birthday...no...of course not. >->

Undoubtedly going to be a beautiful foal.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Now that things are very close, anyone want to pitch in some name ideas? We are thinking [hoping] she'll pop this weekend or next week because I don't think she can carry on this big for very long.

Sire: MCH Buddy
Dam: Tenakee (Tlingit for "coppery shield bay")


----------



## ParaIndy

Buddy Boy for a boy?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here are some names I have thought up so far. Some would sort of depend on the color or whether or not it will have spots, etc. Here they are, any thoughts?;

Gold N Cheno
Yellow Bucks
Pigeon Tail
Two Spot
Mellow D
The Big Bucks
Sunshine Behind
Poker Chip
Big Money
Hesa High Heel

Most of them are loosely based on horses in their pedigrees, but those are the only ideas I can come up with and none of them are really sticking in my mind. I'm sure when the foal comes it will be easier but I like to have an idea ahead of time.

We are thinking that the foal is getting into position and within the next week she should be about ready to pop. Her stomach went from having a dent where it bulged out to being completely solid and more round. Her udders are changing from day to day, but they aren't really getting any fuller nor do they have any wax on them. You can definitely tell she is getting loosened up and is very uncomfortable. Her stride is shorter than it usually is and she doesn't like to walk any further than she has to. Poor mama will hopefully drop that foal soon! Just for those who are so patiently waiting for a baby I've included some pictures that I took this morning of three 4 month old POA foals. I'm hoping that Tenakee's foal will be half as spotted as they are! Also a few of the yearlings, Impulse (brown), BW (black), and Goldie (palomino). Aaannnnd one of my Corgis, Eddy and Jelly. ;3 There are only so many different angles I can take pictures of Tenakee from, at least this will keep it interesting for those who are waiting. ;3


----------



## ParaIndy

Is there a baby yet?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Still no baby on Tenakee's part. Both girls got their hair 'styled' today; a little bit of practice on running braids for me. Nothing spectacular has changed, I noticed a bit of discharge today but nothing much. Her udders haven't shown any significant changes for a while. This would be, in theory, her eleventh month and we were told she likes to carry twelve. While it seems unlikely that she'll be able to hold onto this baby any longer, knowing her she most likely will. Just because she can. ;3


----------



## Merlot

I'd say that baby is just far too comfortable - there's probably a telly in there with a remote...beer fridge....


----------



## barrelbeginner

:rofl::roflont forget.. a tv..and a computer.. watching this thread.. laughing at us


----------



## ParaIndy

barrelbeginner said:


> :rofl::roflont forget.. a tv..and a computer.. watching this thread.. laughing at us


Then this is a post to you baby, COME ON OUT INTO THE REAL WORLD! IT IS REALLY COOL! MUCH BETTER THAN IN THERE!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Did our baby listen to ParaIndy's words of wisdom??


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Baby is still defiant, here is a picture of chubbs in her sad state. Poor mare. ;(


----------



## barrelbeginner

omg.. its on its way out.. its got to be!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I have a giant red ball that I play with the horses with and usually roll it under their stomachs in addition to putting it up on their backs. Needless to say, it does not roll under her. It was even very deflated when I tried. ;D


----------



## Merlot

Sheesh that foal is lying around on his back, legs crossed in the air having a beer...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here is Tenakee today; Despite the relentless rain they still wanted to sit out in the rain to scrape up the soggy hay that was moshed up outside. They didn't seem to care that there was perfectly good hay inside where it is comfortable and dry. So we made up a feeder so they 'officially' have somewhere to eat and don't feel obligated to slosh around outside. The girls are currently munching away at their hay, unless since I've been outside Tenakee has decided that she is actually 11 months pregnant and should be having a baby. But I guess that is just wishful thinking. ;3


----------



## horsecrazygirl

0_0 there is no way she can possibly get any bigger.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

horsecrazygirl said:


> 0_0 there is no way she can possibly get any bigger.


That's probably just a challenge to her. ;3


----------



## Cacowgirl

Come on out baby!


----------



## BellaMFT

Still no baby....Geez. This girl needs to get with it. That can't be comfortable.


----------



## Merlot

The foal is kicking back in his hammock


----------



## EquineBovine

It's going to be fully grown by the time she decides to spit it out!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

oh no i shouldn't have said that!



ButtInTheDirt said:


> That's probably just a challenge to her. ;3


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Just checked back to this thread.... So amazed there isn't a foal on the ground yet!!! Common momma, don't keep us waiting forever!


----------



## justicehorse

Wow, your momma horse is huge! I thought for sure when I started reading this thread that I would be seeing baby pics by the end. Fingers crossed for a healthy foal... if she ever decides to leave momma's belly.


----------



## ThursdayNext

My theory is that the mare isn't pregnant after all, she's just ENORMOUSLY fat.

And those lumps aren't a foal kicking, they're entire flakes of hay.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

My apologies that the picture is a wee bit horrible, but with that lighting it is either this or a picture of nothingness.  Still no baby, and she has clearly accepted the challenge to drag this out as long as she possibly can. She really hasn't been showing much for development, just big and miserable looking. Although the other day she was out in a larger area and I saw that tank canter across the pasture. Quite the sight to see! 

ThursdayNext; Some days I am convinced that is just it!


----------



## ThursdayNext

The good news is that when this foal is finally born, it's going to be old and big enough at birth to be ready for halter training and in-hand work right away!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Tenakee i was joking i didn't mean it as a challenge. Now that we have that misunderstanding out of the way can we pretty please with carrots and mints on top have the foal? i am asking very nicely too though that is the farthest thing i am feeling.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Show her this!! Maybe it will get her cranking. It even makes ME want to have a foal of my own.

Foals at Frolic (Cloud: Wild Stallion of the Rockies 1 & 2) - YouTube


----------



## barrelbeginner

re-subbing accendly un subbed.. 0_0


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here she is today. Finally it stopped raining so we could get their pen mucked out without getting stuck or rutting it up too bad. Both girls got time in the indoor and outdoor arena. Tenakee has also been started on grain today. Not that she particularly needs it, but just to make sure she gets all of her nutrients so she can feed this big baby when it decides to come out.


----------



## ThursdayNext

On second thought, don't show her the video. She might decide this foal is less trouble all cooped up inside than it will be if she lets it out into the world.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

The baby is still in hiding. Tenakee got to go for a few mile walk today, but that hasn't convinced her that it would be easier to walk without a foal. At least it kept her from eating every last bit of hay that we have for a few hours; that is all she ever does. Her winter coat has grown in, it is very curly as you can see from the pictures.


----------



## barrelbeginner

darn this baby name it " suspension' lol


----------



## ButternutSquash

Subbing! gorgeous mare!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

her stomach looks like she is carrying a big ball instead of a foal.gosh that foal must be getting all ready for its grand entrance.probably wants a red carpet and paparazzi when it decides it wants to be born.


----------



## cowgirlup24

Have been keeping my eye on this thread and can't believe she is still holding that baby in there! lol I live in Wisconsin also and from what I heard its supposed to get downright cold as H E double hockey sticks next weekend..Hope she decides to have the baby before then... *hint hint* lol :wink:


----------



## Ali M

Whoaaa I can't believe she hasn't foaled YET!!! Come on mama! Maybe she thinks she has to wait until spring like the other mares on here!


----------



## barrelbeginner

I know.. I am about to start making bets about which thread is gonna show us a freaking baby first!!


----------



## Legend

Oh my god... still no baby? I was expecting one _weeks_ ago :lol:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Pictures of tubbs today; her tummy is sure getting low. Both girls have their winter coats, Tenakee's of course is much thicker. Comparing the two of them is crazy with Tenakee's big belly. Ignore my hand in the first picture, I had to block out the light or the picture wouldn't show up.


----------



## Strange

DD: She's so hugeeee. 

*pokes belly* COME OUT NOW BABY!


----------



## countryryder

That kid is going to bottom out pretty soon!


----------



## Ali M

Still we wait......


----------



## EquineBovine

Foal yet?


----------



## barrelbeginner

Im hoping there has been no update recently because of a foal!!!!?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Nothing yet. She is terribly huge, so I am thinking this week. She has been acting slightly different, but nothing that would scream "I am going to have a baby RIGHT NOW." I've been using some positive reinforcement training and having her work for her grain assuming it is not unbearably cold outside. We've been practicing lateral flexion and I would give her a handful of grain by her shoulder. (Otherwise she would not bend and just keep backing up and grump about.) Now if I go behind her or by her sides she will take her nose and touch her shoulder as if to summon food to her side. Even when she goes to simply look back at me her nose is glued to her shoulder, which goes to show how smart she can be when food is the reward. I rode her (bareback and with a bosal) and used the same reward which she also caught on to. Just little training things, but no baby!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Sheesh she has a belly on her!! That babys going to come out full grown! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi

Is she cooking up a _litter_ of curly babies in there? :lol:


----------



## ThursdayNext

Holy cow. I wouldn't have thought it was possible for her to GET any bigger!


----------



## Ali M

One thing you can do is buy yourself some pool/spa pH test strips. Follow the directions for dilution with distilled water (I think its one cc of milk with 5 ccs of water or something like that) and test the milk with the pH strip. If the pH starts to drop near the 6 range she should be within 24 hours of foaling. You could also get some milk calcium tests, if the milk calcium goes above 200 then she will foal within 24 hrs (typically). It might help with the waiting, and help you predict a little better if she is close or not.


----------



## ParaIndy

She might have twins she is so big!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

are you sure she isn't having twins? she is huge.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Subbing! Wanna see this baby


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

This mare (in pic. below) didn't have twins, so I am decently confident that Tenakee won't. Plus both Tenakee and the sire are some pretty big kids and we are at month twelve I'd figure. If anything, she has a right to be this big as many years she's been a broodmare. ;3 If problems arise the vet is on speed dial, but as huge as she is I am not particularly worried.

Also, another mare that was in the same herd as Tenakee when the stud came home had a foal a few days ago. (They didn't know the mare was pregnant, maybe was a bit better at hiding its gut than Tenny.) Hopefully this is a sign in itself that Tenakee is close.


----------



## arrowsaway

I can't believe she hasn't dropped yet... My goodness... lol Here's to a safe delivery and a healthy little one!


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's got to be soon! Right?


----------



## WesternRider88

Her mane is gorgeous.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

that explains why she is so huge.


----------



## EquineBovine

I think she is so huge because of all the curls the foal has


----------



## Legend

Still nothing? My god


----------



## Merlot

Lordy Equine...are we talking AFRO???


----------



## EquineBovine

We are talking this!


----------



## Merlot

mwah ha haaaaaaa


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I made an artistic rendering of the foal seeing as it doesn't care to show its face. :/ Tenakee isn't showing any telltale signs, and she is definitely not slowing down her food intake. ;3


----------



## ThursdayNext

:lol: Are those beer cans at the bottom?


----------



## BellaMFT

Any updates?


----------



## EquineBovine

LOVE the drawing but will LOVE the foal more!


----------



## barrelbeginner

OH MY GOSH! I really thought the foal would be here by now..


----------



## Cacowgirl

Do you think she will foal this Year?


----------



## cmarie

Ok it's Nov so where's the foal??? I'm thinking she's not even pregnant after all possibliy a false pregancy??? Does she have any udder developement at all yet?


----------



## barrelbeginner

cmarie said:


> Ok it's Nov so where's the foal??? I'm thinking she's not even pregnant after all possibliy a false pregancy??? Does she have any udder developement at all yet?


NO WAY this is a false pregnancy.. have you seen her belly.. that is NO hay belly..:lol:


----------



## cmarie

My sisters mare had a false pregnancy and she shaped up bagged up and produced milk even but no foal, sometimes broodmares will do that. Yes I have seen the pictures and have followed the thread from the beginning, and she does appear pregnant as did my sisters mare.


----------



## ParaIndy

How overdue is she?


----------



## ThursdayNext

c'mon crew. Back on page 4 of the thread it comes out that the mare was pasture bred, and the stallion was on lease elsewhere until November, and so October was the earliest possible due date. The mare appears to be *due* but not *overdue*.

And if this is a false pregnancy, I'll eat my hat. Jeebus. Hay belly? Be serious.


----------



## Ali M

Mares can foal anywhere between 320 and 370 days. Add to that the fact that she was pasture bred, and you could be looking at a "due date" ranging for months. One mare is on record for a pregnancy lasting 417 days, so really it's anyone guess.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Anyone remember Ace's pregnancy? it might be another one like that.


----------



## Cinder

horsecrazygirl, what was up with Ace's pregnancy?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

this is her story
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/official-when-will-ace-foal-thread-90727/


----------



## ThursdayNext

horsecrazygirl said:


> this is her story
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/official-when-will-ace-foal-thread-90727/


Holy crap. That thread has 101 pages to it. Can we get the digest version? I don't have all night...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

basically she took a really really long time to foal.in the end she had a beautiful baby!


----------



## Chiilaa

Ace's story: she was served by an Arab stallion, and turned out with another stallion once she had been confirmed in foal. She then went MONTHS past the time she would have been due to the Arab. Obviously she slipped the first foal and was served by the second stallion (a Haffy lol).


----------



## HollyBubbles

**** really... I find this thread now and read every word of the 18 pages and still no foal O.O


----------



## ThursdayNext

Ouch. If I was expecting an Arab foal and got a Haffy instead, I don't think I'd be terribly happy. I'm sure the foal is darling, but talk about a horse of a different color...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

And we have a... still ridiculously pregnant mare. She seems to be constantly developing and getting bigger, but still nothing that would tell me she's really ready to give this bub up. The photos don't show off her gut as well as she is standing all wonky and not square-ish like most of the other pictures. Ole scruff is getting pretty curly with all of this cold weather brewing. I've seen some snow here and there, and I figure she's going to foal when we get are first blizzard. Knowing Wisconsin, that can't be too far off.


----------



## Merlot

LOL, I've got one of those too ;-)


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Merlot said:


> LOL, I've got one of those too ;-)


Your girl is huge, too! I'm surprised neither of them have foaled yet. Here is my heifer today; I put her out in the arena while I cleaned her stall. As I was going through the yard I saw her roll, and boy was it a sight to see! But she could roll on both sides and get up just fine, so she must be nimble for a tank.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I haven't looked at this thread in forever!!! I was all excited to see a little foal... What a let down.... :lol:


----------



## EquineBovine

Wow that must have made the earth shake!  My girl looks like she'll be lucky last out of Tenakee, Merlot and her!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

what 3 days with out internet i was almost a hundred percent sure i would come and find a foal.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Heeeere's fatty. ;3 She's been showing almost no progress as of late. Her udders are still deflated, no slowing down in eating. She is a little more loose, but that is probably my imagination. I think the only sign she's going to give us is a foal. Some times I just hope that I find her with a nice, healthy foal when I wake up in the morning. Again, such wishful thinking!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So I think she is going to wait til her belly is dragging on the ground... I mean at this point that won't be too long! :lol:


----------



## Lwhisperer

Holy goodness!!! That is a big gut. I'm not sure I've ever SEEN a horse that preggers! She needs to drop that sucker!


----------



## HollyBubbles

I don't.... Wow.... Um... You sure you don't have multiples in there? Like are you actually sure?? O.O


----------



## horsecrazygirl

now we all play the waiting,wishing,pulling out hair game.


----------



## Legend

Oh my god... that last picture... My eyes went like O.O She is seriously DUE! My god, drop those babies! (it looks like she may have quadruplets :lol


----------



## Ali M

Any updates?


----------



## EquineBovine

Come on! Merlot has gone! Freya is almost there! Tenakee has been going for ages!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

its your turn tenakee! come on!


----------



## BlueSpark

:shock: never seen a mare THAT large


----------



## mysticdragon72

My goodness she's HUGE!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Like others, I haven't come to this thread in a couple of weeks and was sure I'd see a foal on here. Maybe try reverse psychology? Tell her you don't care how long she's going to take to have the foal. Maybe that will work? :wink:


----------



## ParaIndy

Anything happening???????


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Come on baby!


----------



## EliRose

Oh my GOODNESS! That mare is huge! And super adorable:3


----------



## CattieD

please tell me she's popped  Cant wait to see the foal


----------



## ParaIndy

Come on Tenakee!!!!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Maybe she hasn't given an update cause she is too busy playing with a cute little foal!!!


----------



## ParaIndy

Then she had better hurry up and remember to tell us


----------



## Legend

Ohkay... so... how along is she in her pregnancy? Because this is insano town...


----------



## wyominggrandma

Everytime I see a new comment on this thread I think" Finally, a new baby". Then read and see its not an announcement. 
Hopefully all is okay.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Agreed... I keep getting soooo excited... Then nothing. Sending encouraging thoughts Tenakee's way! Let's go, baby girl! Everybody's impatient for the cute fuzzy baby!!!


----------



## atthe4th

STILL no baby!? Oh that poor mare! PUUUUUUSH


----------



## Ali M

Anything yet?


----------



## Bridgertrot

You need to shove a note up her butt to tell the foal it's the one who initiates the birth. Apparently it didn't get the memo. LOL


----------



## EquineBovine

Come on curly wurly! Freya and Merlot are done! Get a wiggle on!


----------



## ParaIndy

She hasn't posted since the 17th, so my guess is that there is a baby


----------



## HollyBubbles

I'm starting to get a little worried not hearing from the OP actually :/
Hope everything's alright and she has her hands full with a bouncing foal


----------



## ParaIndy

Yeah, I know.


----------



## BellaMFT

I agree. I am a little worried that things aren't going well. I hope everything is okay and that the OP is just to busy to post.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Sad to say, but we still have a very-pregnant Tenakee. I've noticed some changing around her tail but nothing too prominent. If she doesn't continue to develop we will most likely get a vet's opinion, but there really isn't anything they could to at this stage. A couple weeks ago a friend who is a vet told us she looks close, but doesn't really seem like she'd be having twins. A few days ago I saw the foal just go psycho in there, so we definitely have a foal with a case of the squiggles. Sorry to disappoint, but hopefully we'll have a foal soon. Preferably before the temperatures drop any further.


----------



## BellaMFT

Well I am sad to hear that we don't have a baby but happy to hear that everything is okay.

Come on Tenakee everyone else has foaled already. Your the last one.


----------



## anniegirl

Glad to hear all is well....sending foaling thoughts...


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well the suspense is killing us! I'll be sending vibes your way. Hopefully that foal decides to grace us with its presence soon!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Who knows, maybe her waiting until winter break wouldn't be the worst thing. Then I could spend every waking moment staring at it and take a million pictures a day. I'm just praying everything goes well.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I can't remember, do you know the breeding dates? Has she been vet checked recently? I personally think it might be a good idea to have her checked to make sure foal is not too big, there are not twins, etc. 
We have seen recently one mare whos' foal was lost and that mare was HUGE also. 
Please have her vet checked to make sure all is okay


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I've already mentioned much of this previously, she was pasture bred so we aren't sure. Not only is she a big horse, the sire is, too. She also has been known to carry 12 months and has a large foal, but has never had any trouble with them. A vet saw her a few weeks ago and wasn't appalled by anything. He did say she was big, but considering how she and the sire are built it isn't anything out of the ordinary. We will get a vet out of she doesn't keep developing, but looking under her tail she definitely is almost loose enough for a foal to come through. Lack of udder development during pregnancy isn't uncommon for an older broodmare, as they usually get an udder day of or a few days prior. 

I appreciate the concern, but I have stated a lot of this on previous pages, so looking back would save me some time.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Umm, sorry. Guess I didn't want to go back 200 plus posts before work, and was just concerned and asked a question. 
Sorry, won't bother you again.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So happy all is well. Glad to hear she is most likely not having twins, I was a bit worried there!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to come off rash. Tenakee just has me a little on edge, is all. 

Anyway, Tenakee got to play model yesterday with our shiny 'new' harness. I've come up with the theory that she has been holding off on having this foal so she gets out of doing work. ;3 It isn't adjusted, it is just easier to tell what everything is when it is on a horse. She stood like such a trooper, and we've been told that she's been harnessed before, so after she pops this foal out we'll see how much of her training she remembers (or how much training she's had). But no work for her yet, the luck dog. I think I have more dreams and plans for momma then I do for the baby. But hopefully the foal will follow in mom's footsteps, if mom turns out to be a perfect driving/riding horse.


----------



## rbarlo32

Good luck with foaling, I doubt she is having twins they tend to go early when having twins rather then late.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I harnessed her up again today and had her stand for about an hour. I cheated though because not only did she get hay, but I was grooming her for a majority of the time. Here she before any of the harnessing transpired. I even cleaned off one of the bits on the bridle and put it on her. She didn't mind at all, even with the blinkers on it. But I am constantly making noise anyway so she wasn't too worried to know where I was. Even though I feel like I've said this a million times, I think she is going to have the foal in this next week. :lol: Feeling her udder she's seemed to fill up a bit more, though there is no wax, but not all mares wax. Her eating has been normal, but she seems a lot more grateful lately. Whenever I work with her or groom her she is content just to be there. Generally she'd be keyed into it for a half hour, then if there wasn't anything really yummy around, she'd want to go. Another thing was I noticed a bit of blood in her tail, most of it was crusted enough that I just sheared some of that part of her tail, but there were spots that actually seemed fresh. From what I've heard it is perfectly normal, and it was not in excess amounts, either.


----------



## Reno Bay

-excited-


----------



## FrostedLilly

C'mon Tenakee!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Hehehe...thought you might need to put some extenders on those straps for the harness!


----------



## Ali M

-chants- Updates updates updates updates!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^^^ joins chant!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Anticipation! Hope all is well


----------



## Legend

Anything? Come one big girl!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

We're still chugging along with ole big gut, and I just pray that one of these days she decides to foal. She even gets to go out on pasture during the day as I fixed one of our fences that was taken down. There is plenty of grass and I'm sure it is good for her to move around. Not slowing down much on her grain or hay, and still as huge as ever. Sorry for the lack of updates lately, I have two projects that have been keeping me busy. One horse to break to harness and another to saddle break. No pictures of Tenakee, but here are some pictures of my projects.

First is Scarlet, our other Curly girly, first time pulling something heavy. She had no care of the noise it made, but was a bit peevish when we put some Dad weight on there and she actually had to work. ;3 Our little Scarlet even got to drag the arena prior to this. Hopefully our old pro Tenakee will jump right into this line of work once she decides to foal.

Next we have Spirit, a no-color Paint who I am breaking for a friend. I am doing it for free because I wanted to see if I could honest-to-goodness break out a horse, and Spirit happened to be an available candidate. (He will probably spend his life with my friend and his chance of being trained otherwise was bleak.) He is coming along very nicely, and we have his manners in check and he is very accepting of the saddle. For a halter-broke and nothing much else horse I am quite proud. We still are working on his feet, though, which have gotten pretty bad with lack of care and no one ever doing anything with them.

So you can see I have a bit on my plate, but it is probably best to have something to distract me from my Tenakee obsession.


----------



## Chiilaa

Have you thought about getting a vet to come and check up on her? When you started the thread in March, you said you were told she was due in September, but that the vet said sometime around July is more likely. It is now December, so three months past when she should have foaled. I would consider this more than "overdue", I would consider this "time to figure out what is going on".


----------



## NdAppy

I'm 110% with chiilaa on this one.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Im also on the get a vet out wagon. Hope everything is ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

I have to agree as well. Even though i see the multiple posts about this being normal for her and how a vet isnt needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie

I must admit it; I've been stalking this thread. Every time I stop by I think that surely there will be pictures of an adorable, fuzzy-wuzzy curly foal waiting for me. Thanks for keeping everyone updated and for giving us pictures of your other horses to keep us entertained while we wait, ButtInTheDirt. Tenakee surely is taking her time! :lol:

I've got to ask you guys about this vet thing, though. What are the concerns with a mare going so far past her anticipated due date? Are there actually serious complications associated with going far past a due date, or are we just more concerned that there could be an infection or false pregnancy going on? Google will tell me nothing and now I'm really curious. I always thought that mares will take as much time as they darn well please and that there's not much to worry about/to do about it. Are there cases where that is not true?


----------



## Merlot

I'm with you Walnut - a 'normal' foaling range can be anywhere from 310 days - 365 days, which is a huge window - unlike humans! She'll push that baby out when she (and the foal) are good and ready.


----------



## Chiilaa

Merlot said:


> I'm with you Walnut - a 'normal' foaling range can be anywhere from 310 days - 365 days, which is a huge window - unlike humans! She'll push that baby out when she (and the foal) are good and ready.


If we assume 11 months at September, that is around 340 days. So now, in December, we are at about 400 days. That is nowhere near the "normal" window - it is headed toward record books status. Additionally, when a qualified professional did examine her, their opinion was that they were FURTHER along than suggested, rather than earlier than the given time frame. I am not saying there is anything wrong - but I am not a vet, so really, my opinion is just so much wind. Hence why I said a vet check might be in order.


----------



## Merlot

whoops Chiilaaa, I was not counting...Geez, Now I too, am on the GET THE VET brigade!!!


----------



## WalnutPixie

For how long was she turned out with the stallion? Could it be possible that after she had her previous foal, she bred with the stallion on her foal heat and didn't conceive or, alternatively, conceived and later aborted, and conceived the foal she is carrying now several months after when it is assumed that she did? She has looked so pregnant for so long that I wouldn't hold it against the vet for thinking she was farther along than she really was. Maybe this pregnancy just isn't as far along as we're assuming it is. 

Then again, I certainly don't want to encourage not getting a vet's opinion when it may be needed.


----------



## EquineBovine

It's ultra curls!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa

WalnutPixie said:


> I must admit it; I've been stalking this thread. Every time I stop by I think that surely there will be pictures of an adorable, fuzzy-wuzzy curly foal waiting for me. Thanks for keeping everyone updated and for giving us pictures of your other horses to keep us entertained while we wait, ButtInTheDirt. Tenakee surely is taking her time! :lol:
> 
> I've got to ask you guys about this vet thing, though. What are the concerns with a mare going so far past her anticipated due date? Are there actually serious complications associated with going far past a due date, or are we just more concerned that there could be an infection or false pregnancy going on? Google will tell me nothing and now I'm really curious. I always thought that mares will take as much time as they darn well please and that there's not much to worry about/to do about it. Are there cases where that is not true?


A mare going long past her foaling date and showing a lack of bag development _could _be a sign of fescue toxicity. It's not definitive by any means, given she is an experienced broody she could just be holding out to develop right before foaling, but again, I am not a vet, so I can't say one way or the other.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I'm just going to clarify for everyone.

The first time the vet looked at her he did not do anything invasive, no ultrasound, etc, and just estimated. She had a decent stomach on her, and she had the udder from her last foal being weaned. (Her last foal was weaned at 1 year, starting when we took Tenakee home.) We didn't know when she was bred either and she was the biggest mare I'd ever seen at the time, so I was just hopefully waiting for her to pop.

Later on we found out that there was no possible way she could have been bred to foal this early, as there was no stallion on the property he was being leased to another farm for the breeding season. The person who had the stallion posted on the thread saying the following;



> Tenakee can't be due until October, or possibly later...I had leased out MCH Buddy and he was at my parents' farm until sometime in November (I'd have to look up the exact date he left). So with 11 months gestation you'd be surely into October at the earliest.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/tenakees-foaling-thread-127229/page4/#ixzz2ET5eYaaR


When they got her back to the farm, they wanted to keep them apart, but Buddy wasn't used to being alone so they let him in with the herd. (Or at least Tenakee, but another one of their mares turned up pregnant and foaled a few weeks ago.) Take into consideration she did have a foal on the ground already and she would not be on her foal heat, as her colt was born before Buddy was back. (Also, if she had a foal already, how willing would she have been to let Buddy close to it?) It could have taken a while before she came into heat again, and even longer before she conceived.

About a month ago another vet looked at her, again nothing invasive, but he was not surprised by her size and doubted she would have twins due to what we told him. Just looking at her, she is a big mare, and Buddy is a big stud. I would not expect her to be keeping a dainty little thing in there.

Things do still add up correctly, and yes, I did suspect her to give birth the day I got her, and every day after that. But that was purely excitement and nothing more. Everyone else got their foals and I didn't, so part of me hoped that just maybe she was going to have it earlier. 

A vet is coming to our farm to vaccinate some of the dogs, so we will get him out to check up on Tenakee and one of our old mares. But what type of thing can he do? She is in later stages of pregnancy, clearly, so he probably wouldn't be able to see the foal on the ultrasound. Would a blood test be something we could request? The vet we have really would only run the tests you ask him to, unlike some who would run every test under the sun even if it doesn't have to do with pregnancy. He is really good about things, but if we ask him to look at the mare, all he can really tell us is that she is pregnant.

This is our first pregnant mare, and we have a huge support system of people willing to offer advice not only here, but with neighbors who are breeders, friends who are vets and other voices of reason. If there was clearly something wrong with her, we would not hesitate to call the vet. But she has been acting perfectly normal for a pregnant old mare, so we can't be calling the vet out for the simplest of things. But as I've said, that vet IS coming out, so until he comes I can't tell everyone what he said.

I am glad everyone is giving advice and showing concern, but this mare is by no means neglected. But there is nothing to do until the vet comes, so we wait.

I will upload some more pictures of Tenakee with a decent camera hopefully today.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Nobody said she was neglected...... we are all simply worried that she is possibly far past the ok foaling date. 
Hope she really isn't as far along and that everything works out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I apologize, but it just seems so. Most questions can be answered in the previous pages for those who haven't gotten something out of the bigger post.

On another note, here is Tenakee today.  I took some pictures with a higher-quality camera rather than just my phone, so I took quite a few of them. Excuse her stall, I clean it every Sunday so it is at its peak of dirty. (She spends most of her day out on pasture, anyway.) The dirt trapped in her curls just goes to prove she has been laying down and sleeping, which is a relief because she is very seclusive about some things and I've never seen her lay down. (Although she can roll better than some of her younger, less pregnant counterparts. :lol She is looking and acting healthy and strong, just as she always has. Trust me, no one would be more heartbroken then I if something would happened to this foal, but on the track we are going I doubtful that this pregnancy is anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## WalnutPixie

She's such a beautiful mare! She looks like crushed velvet. 


I must say that I agree with the OP. I can't think of any reason to be concerned for Tenakee at this point and it sounds like ButtInTheDirt would be the very first to think of calling the vet if there was ever any reason at all to be worried.

I did look up fescue toxicity (another thing to learn about, yay! Haha, I'm such a horse nerd), which I had read about but never really looked into, and it's a good thing to know about. Wow, what a sad affliction it is!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I think we were all just getting a little worried because she seemed further along than she probably is - or maybe the suspense is just darn near killing everybody and we want her to foal NOW!  I can only imagine how you feel...


----------



## Ali M

Pregnant human women get this all the time. The doctor thinks they are 'overdue' two days past their due date and they are induced. That would be a huge mistake in a horse!! The best thing to do is wait. She doesn't look like she has much of an udder so it doesn't seem any time close. She's just carrying so low she's driving us all crazy!


----------



## Chiilaa

Ali M said:


> Pregnant human women get this all the time. The doctor thinks they are 'overdue' two days past their due date and they are induced. That would be a huge mistake in a horse!! The best thing to do is wait. She doesn't look like she has much of an udder so it doesn't seem any time close. She's just carrying so low she's driving us all crazy!


Ugh I hate this comparison. For a start, I was not implying that the vet should come and induce her, or anything like that. Just a check-up.

Secondly, there are huge dangers to babies once they are past their due date. Advocating that women should ignore doctor advice is dangerous, and not something I would do on a public forum, especially if I lived in the great land of the law suit. Doctors actually have to work pretty **** hard to get their qualifications, I would trust their advice well before someone who has a passing interest in the subject.


----------



## Ali M

I know no one mentioned induction, it's just a subject brought up around this time. If she's showing no other symptoms than that she's "late" then there's nothing to treat. She was pasture bred and never ultrasounded so there's no way we know when her due date is, so no one can really say whether she's overdue or not. 

And I would never tell anyone not to follow their doctor's advice, or that they are not qualified. And hopefully anyone on onine forums wouldn't follow what they read blindly without taking everything with a grain of salt. But there is statistically a higher amount of c sections and inductions than there were 50 years ago, and babies and women haven't changed. It's just a more common place practice nowdays. Horses are less forgiving with induction and we usually just have to wait it out until they are ready. In most cases the foal is normal sized or even small and underdeveloped when they are late.

All that to say, it's hard to tell how far along she is so unless the OP notices a change or feels something is wrong, a checkup wouldn't help with much.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I can't imagine there is still no milk! Gosh Tenakee, wonder what she's waiting for. What are you wishing for a filly or a colt?


----------



## Chiilaa

Ali M said:


> I know no one mentioned induction, it's just a subject brought up around this time. If she's showing no other symptoms than that she's "late" then there's nothing to treat. She was pasture bred and never ultrasounded so there's no way we know when her due date is, so no one can really say whether she's overdue or not.
> 
> And I would never tell anyone not to follow their doctor's advice, or that they are not qualified. And hopefully anyone on onine forums wouldn't follow what they read blindly without taking everything with a grain of salt. But there is statistically a higher amount of c sections and inductions than there were 50 years ago, and babies and women haven't changed. It's just a more common place practice nowdays. Horses are less forgiving with induction and we usually just have to wait it out until they are ready. In most cases the foal is normal sized or even small and underdeveloped when they are late.
> 
> All that to say, it's hard to tell how far along she is so unless the OP notices a change or feels something is wrong, a checkup wouldn't help with much.


It's funny you mention this as a statistic, but neglect to mention that there are statistics that support this as well - there are statistically less maternal and fetal deaths than there were 50 years ago too. 

For what it is worth, I was induced three weeks before my due date, because the risk to my babies was higher inside than out. It is not about convenience, it is about risk vs benefit. The longer a woman goes past her due date, the higher the chance the placenta will start to break down. If that isn't caught early, it can result in a stillborn baby. I could have refused the induction and continued until my body naturally went into labour - but I couldn't do it knowing the risks.


----------



## Ali M

There is a time and place for induction, just not usually in the horse. That's all I meant to say. Of course there are many times that it has saved mothers and babies, no one debates that.


----------



## Chiilaa

Ali M said:


> There is a time and place for induction, just not usually in the horse. That's all I meant to say. Of course there are many times that it has saved mothers and babies, no one debates that.


I completely agree with you.


----------



## Reno Bay

Good grief, Tenakee!

Maybe she's waiting for Christmas morning?


----------



## Merlot

Come on guys, get back to the thread which is about a HORSE pregnancy NOT a human pregnancy. You're opening a huge can of worms that just does not need to be opened.


----------



## CLaPorte432

This is a comparison from mid-July, to now. There really isnt THAT much of a change in the belly that im seeing. Youd think 5-6 months later, youd see some major changes since the last 3 months are when the fetus gains the most weight at an extremely rapid rate. What im seeing is a mare that has gained weight/muscle all over due to a good food regimine.

Has she ever actually been CONFIRMED pregnant by a vet? Ultrasound, Palpation, Blood Test etc?

Does anyone know, If she is indeed pregnant, would there be any harm in a palpation to feel if there is indeed a foal in there still?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

A palpation at this stage is not a big deal. The palpation goes through the rectum, not the vagina so no stress to the cervix or anything. Actually the vet can feel the baby's head if it is in the correct position for birth.
Be careful, you will be told to go read the whole thread if you question anything, was basically told that myself a few days ago when I suggested the mare be vet checked. I beleive in reading everything that there has never been an actual palpation done on this mare at all, just a vet saying she was pregnant.
I have run that question through my mind many times, is she REALLY pregnant or just fat?


----------



## NdAppy

I've had the same question go through my head as well WG so it's not just you, and yes I have been watching this thread since the beginning...


----------



## MsBHavin

She's huge! haha


----------



## CLaPorte432

I've read every post, I've been subbed since the beginning. Which is why I went back and looked specifically for a picture from the beginning to compare with what she looks like now so I can refresh my memory.

And all I've ever see was that the vet SAYS she is pregnant, but there were no actual tests done to confirm it.

Oh well. I'm still stalking this thread for a Curly maybe baby. 

But 5 months has gone by, and I'm not seeing a big physical change. The belly is still in the same spot and has not shifted back towards her hindend at all, where I'd suspect she'd be at with a 380+ day pregnancy. Every mare is different though. *shrugs shoulders*

As far as the palpation, I didn't think there would be an issue with it, but wanted to make sure. OP did ask if there was something that could be done to find out for sure, and that seems like it's be the quickest, easiest and cheapest way to go at this point. If there is a baby in there, it's definitely large enough as this point to feel and NOT to miss with a thorough exam.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

The vet is going to come out in about two weeks; we'll know then. As for right now I can't do anything. I'll update when I have news from the vet, but for right now I'm not going to be able to keep up with this.


----------



## Ali M

Good luck!!


----------



## cmarie

CLaPorte432 said:


> This is a comparison from mid-July, to now. There really isnt THAT much of a change in the belly that im seeing. Youd think 5-6 months later, youd see some major changes since the last 3 months are when the fetus gains the most weight at an extremely rapid rate. What im seeing is a mare that has gained weight/muscle all over due to a good food regimine.
> 
> Has she ever actually been CONFIRMED pregnant by a vet? Ultrasound, Palpation, Blood Test etc?
> 
> Does anyone know, If she is indeed pregnant, would there be any harm in a palpation to feel if there is indeed a foal in there still?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She looks more egg shaped to me now than before, and more edema in front of her udders now. If I remember right there was a post that said the stallion was leased out until nov or dec last year, and being pasture bred there is no dates, so if she is pregnant she may be getting close, alot of us have been following this thread and I think we are just tired of waiting as I'm sure the OP is.


----------



## EquineBovine

Best of luck


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I'm still hanging in there to see the great outcome of a happy and healthy foaling!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

^^ Me too!


----------



## WyndellaRose

I haven't been on this site for months and she still hasn't dropped her foal?!!!!


----------



## atthe4th

omg still!?


----------



## Cacowgirl

I wonder if she'll foal this year? Or go for a '13 foal?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Maybe she wants a Christmas foal!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Tenny received a well-needed upgrade today, she now has a wall so no snow will come pelting in on her. (We haven't had a good snow yet, but we are supposed to get about a foot Wednesday/Thursday.) We had a bit of a problem with her stall getting wet (the wind blew the snow off the roof, into her stall), but now things are back on track. And exciting developments in the udder-region, I checked her and right in front of her udder was quite swollen, more than it ever has been. And when she stands decently square her muscles around her tail are quite squishy. I have break soon so I pray she will give up this little munchkin then. Please send foaling thoughts!


----------



## ParaIndy

Oooh, I am soooo excited!!!


----------



## Luce73

What? I just read through 28 pages and still no foal? :shock: Come on girl!


----------



## SunnyDraco

If she drops a foal soon, you will have a very small "yearling" rofl

Hoping all goes well


----------



## FrostedLilly

Good Luck!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here is Tenakee today. Due to a blizzard that has been bombarding us since early this morning I've kept her door to the outside world closed. Since we've been having a problem with water getting in it is best to keep the door closed and the water out. Tenakee's 'stall' is 12x35, so plenty of wiggle room. She did manage to get all wet, though, because she stands in the only corner of her stall that snow can reach. Horses. :? She got to come into the arena and play for a few hours, but still is cranky she can't go outside and get soaked. All I know is that if she were to go foal out in the slush crap that has been raining down on us things wouldn't go so well, so Tenny will have to be a little cranky until I can supervise her or the weather lets up. Her udders aren't as hard in front as they were, they seem squishier and bigger. Not to mention her butt is jiggly and the baby is jostled to her left side. Still hoping for a baby pretty quick here, and praying that Tenny is willing to comply.


----------



## BellaMFT

Boy, she looks like she is going to pop! I can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## anniegirl

Holy....you must be going crazy waiting!!! sending lots of foaling vibes!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

HOLY MOMMA BELLY BATMAN!!! Looks like things are starting to progress. How's she lookin' under her tail? I LOVE BABIES!! Can't wait to see this one! :happydance:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Tenakee made sure I was doing my job today - wouldn't want me slacking off while I am waiting on her. She was much more docile in her romp around the arena, and only managed to tip over half of my things today. I also nominate her as the cutest mare in her late pregnancy on horseforum, as her ability to pivot is exceptional, especially when she has an itch on her bum. She can weasel her bum within centimeters of were I stand, barely missing my toes, and give me the most piteous look. I always give in and groom her head to toe. :lol: Still no outside world today, but I 'lunged' her [6 laps at a walk] so she probably got more exercise than she generally does.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Talked to the vet today, he said that if we wanted to we could sedate Tenakee and palpate her, but even then there is no promise he would be able to tell us much. But the sedation is likely to do more harm then good. He told us that as long as she is not sick, is eating and moving around then there really is no outstanding reason for us to worry. I will talk to him more later and show him pictures, but again, everything is going smoothly so worrying would do me more harm than good. Every vet I have spoken to and has seen her has said the same thing. [This is four different qualified veterinarians, three of whom have seen her in person.] I've gotten the same advice from my farrier, and several experienced breeders.

Never fear, worry warts! Tenny's got this under control. c:


----------



## New_image

I haven't read every post but I did skim around and couldn't find the answer. Do you know what date she was bred and how far along she is right now? The second mare to foal here went at 395 days this year - speaking of WAITING...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

The stud was back at the farm last November, and she had a foal on her when he came back. He may not have been pastured with her right away, and she probably wasn't in heat the moment he came back. Due date is up for speculation. I hadn't thought about it, but if she didn't come into heat until spring... This could be a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext

Holy Mackerel!! That rear-view says it all. She needs a "WIDE LOAD" bumper sticker!


----------



## cmarie

could be awhile, it already has been awhile...lol


----------



## wyominggrandma

Actually we sedate mares to palpate them all the time. It is not a big deal, the vet should only be giving enough relax them. Heck, they palpate through the rectum, not an issue with the vagina, cervix at all. A rectal palpation can tell alot, if the foals head is in position to move down the birth canal, if the rear is presented instead of the head, etc. Its amazing to feel a foal inside mom. Also, a good ultrasound, with the probe inserted into the rectum can also tell alot about the foal and its position.


----------



## CessBee

Well, 30 pages later, what a read. Hope all goes well.

I would have her palpated, from what I've heard it depends on your mare whether she needs the sedation or not for it.

It's common practice and done regularly with sedation, so with an experienced vet, there is minimal risk.

Best of luck for healthy bubs and mum.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Have you thought about hooking turn signals up to her yet? :lol: shes one wiiiide mumma


----------



## trainerunlimited

I had Josie palpated like, 6 weeks before she foaled, just to make sure everything was still ok. She was palpated every couple months throughout her pregnancy because she didnt show as pregnant until very late. She has never been sedated for a palpation. I would definitely do it just to see if everything was alright, if she really is bred (she sure looks it to me), and about how far along she really is. If she is due this spring and is that large, twins would be a rather big worry in my mind. She is the biggest bred mare I've ever seen. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## ParaIndy

Anything happening?????


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Can't wait to see the baby! That stallion is very handsome, I am fond of small blanket appies, and I dream or having a curly one day, I hear they are gentle and kind plus from the looks they have some nice bone to them 

If I was you I would be wishing hard for a little Curly Appy!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Update for Saturday, Sunday and today;

Saturday I opened up her stall and Tenakee gladly ventured into the crisp outside world. After a brief session of following me around as I tore ice off my fence, she decided to roll once I returned to the stall. Didn't get any good action shots, though. However she did get stuck on her back for a few moments, which were about the two most laughable seconds in my life. She didn't get too nervous, just snorted and wiggled back up on her feet.

Sunday I rode my gelding for a bit and got a decent sweat going on him so I felt bad for him and didn't want to shove him out in the pasture until he dried off. So Tenakee and Moe got some flirting time in, then Tenakee showed our herd leader who really calls the shots. Moe knew better than to mess with a pregnant mare, and decided he would try to eat saw dust, the wall, and anything else he could get his lips on. I'm hoping that maybe if Moe and Tenakee spend some time together she'll realize that maybe she should put some spots on her baby.  Once Moe dried off he got tossed back out into the mosh and Tenny got to show off how her posing can make her baby lop to one side. 

Today, it's snowing. o-o No baby, Tennis Shoe got her 'morning ration' of hay and grain and I scurried off to greener pastures.. or 'warmer houses' is more like it. 

I guess if she doesn't give us a foal before next year I'd be curious to get her palpated. (Mainly because I have off the rest of this month and a bit next, so I will spend most of my time checking up on her.) Anyone know approximately how much it would cost? It really would be nice to know what is going on in there. Or at least have an idea.


----------



## BellaMFT

No Christmas baby. :-( Come on Tenakee you can do it. We are all anxious to see the "little one" (I'll use that term loosely since it looks like she is going to have a yearly rather then a foal) lol


----------



## Cacowgirl

Her belly is so big! Sure would love to see a new curly foal! C'mon Tenakee-you have so many in a state of suspense.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Lovely Tenakee is still pregnant, and just keeps getting curlier as the winter weather brings us crisp temperatures around 30*F in the day time and even lower at night. I pray Tenakee picks a warm day for this foal, but I've been told that, once dry, foals are better suited to ward off the cold than the heat.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Maybe she'll give you a new year's surprise! LOL!
I'm absolutely chewing my nails off here waiting to see her new baby....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Dear Lord! Didn't think that mare could get any wider! Poor momma looks miserable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

That shot of her from the back looks like twins or the foal is all sprawled out.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

My mares would look like that when they were close to foaling. Once that "hippo" belly changed and was more underneath than out to the sides, that I was on high alert.


----------



## smguidotti

I can't wait to see!


----------



## Lwhisperer

Good thing she's not in our area... We haven't gone above 15 degrees in the last couple days... And the "feels like" temp is even lower due to wind chill and humidity. We're hoping for higher temps in February, when my bm's mare is due. Can't wait for this fuzzy little baby! Go Tenakee, go!!! :smile:


----------



## HollyBubbles

This is actually longer than Aces foaling thread I swear  didn't think that was possible!

Well, maybe a new years baby then lol... Or she could wait until my 18th birthday... In February :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

this girl really likes her baby!


----------



## RiverBelle

I read every word for 32 pages and no baby!! UGH
But, Don't worry. There is dinfately a baby in there. And if the mare of healthy and pudgy before she got pregnant, it only means she is going to be EXTRA fat in her late pregnancy. Get some pictures of her bag so maybe we can get a guess of when that baby is going to hit the ground.
Also, if the mare dicided to foal when it is really cold, as long as you are out there to take care of something if it goes wrong, everything should be good. The shivering actually helps to get the blood going through the foal, so it's actually a good thing.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## frizzy

Just read every post on this thread. Tell your girl to hurry up


----------



## anniegirl

HOLY MAMMA BATMAN!!!!! I thought for sure by now:shock:....I can only imagine how you feel....hopefully the wait will be over for you soon...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Seeing a the other baby-mommas-to-be makes me jealous if I don't get a foal before them! Yesterday Tenakee's edema in her udder returned, and it was more prominent in one side than the other. We got a heater in her automatic water installed, but I was freezing so no pictures. I will try and get some this morning when I go feed her. It dropped to a nice zero degrees Fahrenheit overnight.


----------



## BellaMFT

Man she really is going for a 2013 baby.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I think she's enjoying keeping everyone in utter suspense!


----------



## Wallaby

^uDDer suspense! 

I can't even take it anymore. Subscribing. :lol:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Sorry but I couldn't get any pictures today. We had to rush a puppy to the vet this morning; plus the farrier came out today and we had a few problem horses. (Including my friend's horse who hasn't had his hooves done in 2 years.) So I had my hands full today. Tenny is doing well, and apparently she has waxed in prior foalings, so if she does this time that will be a nice warning. I will have to take pictures of her udder soon to show what is going on; they are swollen in the front and now even close to the teat, but they don't seem particularly full. I'm excited for an early 2013 foal, hopefully it will put us ahead of the game if I keep the foal and show it! (My plans with the foal sort of depend on the gender and personality. I would love a filly just so I don't have to deal with gelding and all that, but if I got a colt I might try to sell it before gelding. If I couldn't get it sold before gelding I would geld him then definitely continue his training and decide whether he's a keeper.)


----------



## CessBee

Well if she were to foal in NZ she's definitely be having a 2013 foal, though that wouldn't give her an advantage as all horses turn a year old on 1st August here lol

Hope all goes well for you in the new year


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Seeing as I didn't get new pictures, here are some baby-belly comparisons! Pictures where she has her summer coat are from a month or so after we first got her. Then the fuzzy pictures are more recent. I'd say that's some marked growth. :lol:


----------



## Merlot

um, you think? ;-)


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I'd SAY!!! Come on mare, show us what you got!


----------



## soenjer55

Tenakee must be really cooking something special in there O_O lol.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

It must take a little longer in the oven to make all those purty curls in the baby's coat.... hehehe!


----------



## MsBHavin

Its official. it's an elephant


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Oh what tired minds can conjure! I drew up a revised version of Tenakee and her .. uh, "foal". :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

love the picture!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

lol, That illustration is a epic win! 
I REALLY want to see this baby, I don't usually watch foaling threads but this one has got me hooked! I think RedCedarFarm is right, curls take longer to cook!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I did the math, and Tenakee has been with me for 10 months now. We got her March 18th, 2012, so she has to pop before then! I'm thinking this is month number 12, which would entirely make sense. Last winter was very mild, and perhaps that would make the mares come into heat a bit earlier? Even if the stud was with her, she probably wouldn't have been bred right away. Plus being older and a broodmare for years might mess her up, and having her last foal late in the year then winter starts, which means she'd stop cycling. She never really got to start cycling very long after her foal, which could have messed her up.

But I won't follow my suspicions until after she has the foal!

More on Tenakee,

I'm thinking it is going to be soon. I've said this every month since I've had her, but now it is more legitimate! Her udder has been swelling and doing strange things for a while. We're sort of thinking once she develops an udder the foal is going to follow real quick. She was hard to take pictures of today, but I figured I was obligated. Oh poor Tenny and the unflattering pictures I post of you.


----------



## NdAppy

That udder isn't anything near what I would expect to be ready for foaling anytime soon..


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

NdAppy said:


> That udder isn't anything near what I would expect to be ready for foaling anytime soon..


It is far from what it was, more swollen than full, but it is progress.


----------



## NdAppy

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/reining-foal-due-soon-148258/page6/#post1823534 << that is what her udder should resemble when she is close to foaling. 

May be that full, fuller or slightly less full, but not look like an open mare's udder like Tenakee's does. If she does foal with an udder that empty I would be seriously concerned as there is no way for her to be producing the colostrum and milk that the foal would need with an empty udder.


----------



## MsBHavin

I would also be concerned. maybe look around for a nurse mare, just in case she does have the foal but doesn't get her milk..or enough.


----------



## RiverBelle

What amazing winter fuzzies!!! Her udder has gotten bigger, so I would give it time. I would say, if she starts filling up her udder fairly quickly, I would bet to see a foal in a bout 2 weeks!!!  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## cmarie

I agree with NdAppy, no where near ready in the udder department. Here is a picture of one of my mare 3 weeks before foaling. We all be in for a long wait.
Then again I did have a mare foal with half full udders, but we had one of her pasture mates in a full blown colic episode and the whole herd was upset, so she may have foaled a little early.


----------



## Merlot

A huge udder isn't always necessary - Merlot's udder was never very big - here's a pick the morning she foaled - all waxed up but a very small udder... (no problems with the milk either ;-)


----------



## cmarie

Mares are like women they are all different sizes and shapes. I have A cup mares to DDDDD mares.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

You know, people are going to start thinking we're all very strange for talking about mare boobies.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

Merlot said:


> A huge udder isn't always necessary - Merlot's udder was never very big - here's a pick the morning she foaled - all waxed up but a very small udder... (no problems with the milk either ;-)


Her's isn't huge, but you can see a definite difference between Merlot's and Tenakee's. Notice how Merlot's teats are pointing downward, while Tenakee's point inward toward each other? That is a huge difference in size, and Merlot has "pigeon" boobies compared to some mares.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

When I first got Tenakee home, her udder was full AND leaked. She just weaned her last colt, and within a few days it quit leaking but was still full and swollen. I've seen her udder when it was engorged, and it didn't really look like an average mare's udder. She's kind of 'saggy' and has larger teats than most mares. Instead of filling up and looking near-explosion, they got lower when they filled up. Even when she dried up her udder got smaller, but has always hung down.

Not sure, but I'm thinking she'll develop a decent bag, but nothing as extreme as most younger mares. I never took a decent picture of her udder when I first got her, wasn't really thinking pictures of the new horse's boobs would be handy later on.


----------



## CattieD

We have some friends who breed horses and there older mares don't bag up until a few days before foaling. She maybe the same?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife

Where is the baby! GAH!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Well, a friend of mine who picked up a mare about a year ago who was a seasoned broodmare (around 13 foals under her belt) has just had another foal, suprisingly for them as they were never aware she was pregnant until literally 2 weeks before she foaled... This mare bagged up and went down for a few days, but the night she had the foal, didn't actually have a bag until the foal was born, so who knows what tenny will do lol


----------



## FrostedLilly

^ Same thing happened to my parents when I was a kid. We bought our first horse knowing she had been bred, but thinking she didn't catch as she appeared to go into heat and then like 1.5-2 weeks before she went into labour, her belly dropped and then like 2 days prior, her udder got huge. It just goes to show you that every mare is unique!


----------



## barrelbeginner

HOLY COW! Ive been gone since last year.. stiill no baby.. .. I have been gone for a while.. for sure that there would be a babeh!!! gosh girly!


----------



## BellaMFT

Tenakee you are giving us all gray hair waiting for you to share that baby of your. Boy, you really are sticking to the mare's code.


----------



## MsBHavin

Enough is enough, you better put a vacuum on her hind end and get that baby outta there


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

I have to say I want a curly now looking at her winter curlies! 
Every time I come on I click this thread hoping there will be news of a foal! Geeze that mare has quite a following now, Everybody will go crazy when we finally see that foal, maybe he/she will be something really special being in there so long! I can't wait to see.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I'm going to die of old age before she foals! :shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Red Cedar Farm said:


> I'm going to die of old age before she foals! :shock:


I'm gonna graduate from college before she foals!


----------



## HollyBubbles

horsecrazygirl said:


> I'm gonna graduate from college before she foals!


lol I'll graduate from vet school before she foals at this rate! And I only got accepted today!


----------



## amp23

HollyBubbles said:


> lol I'll graduate from vet school before she foals at this rate! And I only got accepted today!


Lol. Congrats on your acceptance!!


----------



## New_image

This is totally off topic but nothing else is happining "EHEM....."

horsecrazygirl your avatar is gorgeous! Are they your horses?


----------



## Merlot

I'll be evolving into another species before she foals.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Merlot said:


> I'll be evolving into another species before she foals.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WalnutPixie

> Horsecrazygirl your avatar is gorgeous! Are they your horses?


I have been thinking the same thing! Who took that lovely picture?


----------



## FrostedLilly

Me too. Beautiful!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I wish they were my horses! no i just found the picture and couldn't resist! im currently going on my where is my snow phase! but i really want to figure out who took the picture too.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Due to the slight rise in temperature, all of the snow has been melting. Normally this would be a good thing, but now I have to worry about water in Tenakee's stall. I didn't have much of a choice, so when I cleaned out her stall I removed as much water as I could, then put down shavings to soak up the rest. I did get a nice layer of straw over the top of it, just in case she does pop without notice. Her stall is skid-steer accessible, so cleaning it out is a relative breeze. And now that I don't have any other place to put her whilst I clean, I just tie her up in the arena and give her some hay. I have to brag a little, as I drive right past her multiple times and she couldn't care less. For a big, scary, roaring machine she doesn't give it anything but casual glances between munching on her hay. What a doll!

I will have to get better pictures of her this weekend, but until then I thought I'd stop by and share the news. Far less interesting than if I could have said something pertaining to a foal, but that news is soon to come I'm sure. :lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

OH MY GRACIOUS!!! Her belly is gonna be draggin' the ground before long! LOL! She's such a cutie....just love her!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

It's always nice to get updates foal or no foal. ;-) Glad she is doing well. Hope the stall doesn't get too flooded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

My goodness!! Every time I get a notification in my email that says Buttinthedirt has posted, I hurriedly click on the link, thinking THIS time there has got to be a foal! Good luck with the flooding, I hope things aren't too wet!


----------



## CessBee

My lord her tummy is huge! Sure there aren't twins in there?
The baby should be saddle broken by the time it comes out at this rate!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here is Tenakee today. Her udder is still filling up more, but gradually. No wax, but she did have some blood near her vulva, which looked a bit swollen today, but still relaxed. The stall stayed pretty dry, so I really hope that she actually has the foal in there. She also must have discovered that her feeder is a good butt scratcher, as I found a bunch of Tenny-hairs on it.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Poor girl, you'd think she's tired of all that weight by now, lol. Looking good though! ;-)


----------



## FrostedLilly

She is pretty large Lol. But every horse carries different and she's just swinging low I guess. When my sorrel mare was in her last week or two of foaling, we would joke that she looked like a basketball with legs.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Mother nature has decided to give us lake-front property today, and despite my best efforts the stall has gotten pretty wet. The wood shavings help, but Ms. Tenakee drags her feet when she walks and has thus created puddles. :? It is warmer out, (almost 40*F), so I'm not worrying too much about the temperature at this point. I let her in the indoor arena to eat her grain and some hay, managed to snap a not very good picture of her rear-view. The foal was moving around in there a good amount on the left side. Udder is more solid today, and looks a bit more even then it did before.

As a side note, I don't think I can count the number of strange Tenakee dreams that I've had. Last night it was Tenakee's foal turned out just to be a puppy, and I brought it to the neighbors to show them. Then another where she had triplets and her abdomen was see-through, so after she had the first foal - which was perfectly healthy - she went on to have the next two. All three foals were perfectly healthy. So not only does Tenakee rule my conscious thoughts, but my subconscious as well! This mare is starting to make me loco. :lol:


----------



## Wallaby

I had a dream the other night that my pregnant old-lady goat gave birth to fully grown cats.....so I totally know where you're coming from. :rofl:

Fingers crossed that our respective baby animals will be the correct species! hahaha


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Don't feel bad....I do the EXACT same thing! LOL! Whether it was my mares foaling, or the birth of my grandsons, I would have WEIRD dreams before they were born!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

how soon were your grandsons born after you started having the strange dreams Red?
or your mare? at least i will know how much longer i will have to wait for this foal!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Well, both my daughter and my daughter in law were just into their second trimesters when I had the dreams. And I had a few dreams about them before the boys were born.
As for my mares, I will have dreams off and on for their entire pregnancies...right now I have 1 mare who is due somewhere between March 12th and April 19th. Yeah, I'm having all kinds of weird dreams with this one and I KNOW it's because I'm all worried. LOL!


----------



## RiverBelle

I bet she has twins in there!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I went back out to visit Tenakee a few hours after I posted before, and the stall has dried up considerably. Even then, I still took pity upon her and let her into the indoor to eat as I worked. But she doesn't know how to leave me alone, so I ended up tying her for a bit and as she oversaw my work she would stand and from across the barn give me the most piteous look. Tenakee has also been shedding quite a bit, which is odd for this time of year. I'm not sure if horses are anything like other species and shed when they are close to birthing? I'd doubt it, but it is wishful thinking. I can see the foal moving quite a bit, and she even bit her sides a few times while I was supervising her.

I added in some aerial view pictures, for those who are worrywarts, disregard that I was climbing around on the wall to get them. :lol:


----------



## amp23

Poor mama is so wide! I hope she'll drop this foal soon!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Hahaha! I LOVE the look she's giving you in that one aerial view of her.... she's like "You NUT! WHAT are you up to now?!?!" :rofl:


----------



## bigbayboy

Oh my! That last picture is just...wow! :shock: 

Hope you have a healthy foal (or foals??) soon!!!


----------



## Kayella

I swear, in that last picture she looks like a goat that's about to give birth LOL

Maybe just a little? :lol:


----------



## EliRose

Holy barrel!


----------



## BellaMFT

Wow. Holy baby belly! :shock: Baby is going to come out with his own set of tack.


----------



## barrelbeginner

0_0....


----------



## Cinder

Poor Tenakee! She must be absolutely uncomfortable. 

I hope she foals soon! This is just driving me crazy...I want to see an adorable curly filly!


----------



## ParaIndy

I agree with you Cinder, except I don't care if it is a filly of a colt, just so it is born strong and healthy.


----------



## Sino

She sure is intent on keeping that baby in there to the last second!
Very excited for this baby and I have no doubts she/he will be gorgeous!


----------



## CCH

How about some new udder pics today? She's definitely huge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Got some udder pics. today along with the usual angles. She must be getting sick of the foal moving around because I see tufts of hair stuck all around her stall from her rubbing on the walls. Usually she just scratches her bum on the gate, but now she must be itching her stomach or side because it isn't as long as her tail hairs or the strays on her bum. Also in the udder pictures she does have a bit of asymmetry going on, which I'm not sure what that's about. She isn't bursting at the seams, but from a mare that has had lots of foals I wouldn't expect it. I grew up on a dairy farm, so I'd assume mare lactation isn't much different than cows. Most of the older cows would bag up, then calve the next day. Heifers generally would bag up sometimes weeks before calving. Her udder is actually pretty 'saggy' - for lack of a better word - than most broodmares I've seen. Not saying I'm expecting a foal within the hour, I just figure her lack of bag isn't anything too alarming.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Well. At least there's progress!


----------



## cmarie

Finally some progress on her udders, hopefully not to long now, I really want to see a baby with ringlets.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Yay!!! A little progress is still progress....GOOO TENAKEE!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

So I did a bit of digging in my interest of Tenakee's other foals whilst waiting for my own Curly foal to make an appearance and was surprised to find some pictures. (I've looked around before, but obviously hadn't searched hard enough.) First off, their is Greyling, the one I know the most about because Tenakee's former owners talked about him. Last I heard he was owned by [if I remember correctly] a therapeutic riding place where there was an autistic boy who really loved him. I was told the boy was heavier set so Greyling was perfect size for him, the boy also might have had allergies to most horses but I'm not really certain. (Curlies are known to be of a draftier type, I'd suspect it has to come a bit from the Mustangs but there was also some Suffolk Punch infused in to a certain line of Curlies, Tenakee among them.) Not sure what his daddy looked like as I've only seen a baby pic. of him, but Grey definitely has some Tenakee in him. 



















Here is a video of him, if you click the picture it should come up...

​
Greyling also had one foal [that I am aware of] before he was gelded, a nice little black filly named MVR Legacy.

And here is MVR Blue Moon, another Curly colt who looks a lot like Tenakee. The only newer picture I could find of him is from when he was a yearling, and it looks like he was in a phase during this pic...  Despite that I think he is adorable and looks so much like Tenakee!








I really hope to go and visit Tenakee's former owners again some day without the intent of getting an animal and making it home before dark. Lol. I would love to hear the stories and see the old pictures of all the horses. The only thing I love as much as horses is hearing the old stories told first hand by the people who were there. These Curlies have really brought me on an amazing journey.


----------



## anniegirl

Georgeous!! cant wait to see that babyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

That's neat you could find a previous foal! I really like that gelding, he looks handsome and hes really pretty, I would take him XD

I really can't wait to see what you get with her.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I'm split between wanting her to wait for better weather, and just begging her to pop right this instant! It is absolutely frigid outside, and now all of the snow that melted is wonderful ice. I hardly want to go from a warm house to outside, I can't blame the baby for wanting to stay inside, too. :lol: And with every idle day that passes I can't help but dream of a cute little curly filly. My main wish is a healthy foal no matter the gender or curl, but I'd have to say I'd be a wee heartbroken if this one was like her last foal, which was a straight-haired colt. I'm sure the heart break wouldn't last very long once I have a foal to ogle at. And I also cannot wait to start riding Tenakee again, if I had known she wasn't about to burst when I first got her I would have gotten her into better shape while I could. She will be a trail horse extraordinaire! I hope.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

The waiting game is the WORST part...even when you know the due date! LOL!


----------



## TheRoundPen

I'm subbing finally.. I've been reading it since it started and I can't wait to see this baby.


----------



## RiverBelle

Not too long now!! I hope she has twins! one colt, one filly. one curly and one straight. So everyone is happy!! lol


----------



## Chiilaa

RiverBelle said:


> Not too long now!! I hope she has twins! one colt, one filly. one curly and one straight. So everyone is happy!! lol


Twins would be bad, most of them die. Especially in mares that have not been checked for twins. The twins that DO survive are almost always born of mares where the vet knew were carrying twins, and the vet was there for the foaling. Even that is no guarantee of survival.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I don't think she's having twins... I think she's having an elephant. :lol:


----------



## MsBHavin

I am also voting elephant


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Checked on her tonight, her udder has filled quite a bit and looks more even. Thinking we'll have a foal sometime pretty soon. I'll take pictures of her udder later this week if not a foal.  Her tummy doesn't look like it has dropped at all, but the udder was a big change.


----------



## texasgal

She is HUGE ... but doesn't look exceptionally close.. imo. Her bag hasn't slicked off, nipples are still pointing inward, and her belly is too wide, not shaped at all like a baby in position.

These things can change fairly quickly, but I wouldn't be on high alert just yet.

How many foals has she had?


----------



## Ali M

Go Tenny! So many people are rooting for her and she has no clue haha. Yeah, twins are bad news, lets hope it's a nice big healthy baby!


----------



## HollyBubbles

It's gonna be a curly haired moose at this rate hehe :lol:


----------



## bigbayboy

Okay so I'm just going to throw this out here...I have ZERO experience with pregnant mares. I've been looking at other foaling threads and with the majority of them I can barely tell the horse is pregnant. This girl is so big. Just for educational purposes...is this normal? In other words, can she safely have this baby??? I would be nervous...


----------



## Strange

bigbayboy said:


> Okay so I'm just going to throw this out here...I have ZERO experience with pregnant mares. I've been looking at other foaling threads and with the majority of them I can barely tell the horse is pregnant. This girl is so big. Just for educational purposes...is this normal? In other words, can she safely have this baby??? I would be nervous...


Honestly, every mare is different. I worked with a pregnant mare last year (she foaled end of May, about 2 weeks past her due date) and she was MASSIVE. Not nearly as big as Tenakee here, but she was definitely very, very large. It really depends on the individual horse, just like it does with people. She's acting normally, she's not a maiden, so I wouldn't worry much, especially since we don't know the actual due date or anything. 

That being said, I've been following this topic from the beginning and I'm so, so excited to see what the baby looks like!


----------



## texasgal

This mare is also older and had several (many?) foals. In her pictures last spring, when she was weaning her last foal, she is bigger than alot of mares I know at foaling. Some mares look pg even when they aren't..


----------



## Ali M

Normally when a foal holds on an extra long time they are actually smaller than average, or even dysmature. It may look like the foal is huge but a lot depends on how they carry the pregnancy so it may be normal size.


----------



## texasgal

We don't know that the baby is in there an extra long time .. we don't know when she was bred. I suppose since she brought her home in March (?) .. that we should have a baby before THIS March anyway .. LOL


----------



## NdAppy

Texasgal,went back and looked, the OP brought her home March 18th.


----------



## texasgal

Thanks, I was sure I remembered March .. too lazy to go look .. *blush*

Well, if she's pg .. we should have a baby in the next 2 months anyway .. lol.

So fun!


----------



## Annanoel

Oh my, oh my, oh my. I just noticed your in Wisconsin!  What part? I cannot wait for her to pop, and can honestly say I have yet to see a horse be this dropped and wide! WOW. Anytime now.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Annanoel ~ I am about 15 miles outside of Green Bay.

Tenakee has some udder on her, not bursting at the seams obviously, but for her I'd say this is decently full. She is still round as a blimp, so I'm waiting for either wax, some significant tummy shifting, or a foal. :lol: Also, side note; Tenakee is 18 and has had foals since she was about 3-4 years old, and I know she has at the very least five foals, and most likely more than that. So I'm sure she is a wee stretched out by now.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yay! Getting closer! I can't wait!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Nothing much has changed. The other side of her udder looks like it needs to fill up more. Milk has moved down into her teats further, so they don't look as long as they usually do. Haven't spent much time with her as it is frigid outside. Her lovely set of locks keeps her more insulated than my jacket. Good thing I have to feed her twice a day, otherwise I probably would be compelled to stay indoors. I just want this baby to be born so I can start making big plans for it! I'm still thinking of names, and I'm thinking that I want a Native American name. Something that starts with a T if it is a filly, and B if it is a colt.


----------



## Ali M

Whoa! Major progress! Hallelujah, waiting is easier when you see changes!


----------



## CessBee

Soon!


----------



## Strange

! This is so exciting that there are more changes! I can't wait!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Well, I have a not very short list of names that I dug up. Maybe [with some help] I could shorten this list? I want it to be sort of like Tenakee, which her registered name is just 'Tenakee'. I'm not really set on these, but I am fairly sure that I want it to be a 'T' name for a girl or a 'B' name for a boy. Just a one or two word name. Also something easy to pronounce would be nice, or easy to make a nickname out of. :lol:

For a filly with some personality;
Tablita: Native American Hopi name meaning "tiara."
Tamaya: Native American Quechua name meaning "in the center."
Tiponi: Native American Hopi name meaning "child of importance."
Tiva: Native American Hopi name meaning "dance."
Tallula: Native American Choctaw name meaning "leaping water."

For a quieter filly; 
Tadewi: Native American Omaha name meaning "wind."
Takala: Native American Hopi name meaning "corn tassel."
Takchawee: Native American Sioux name meaning "dove."

This one would be good in reference to the chilly weather;
Takhi: Native American Algonquin name meaning "cold."

These would be good color names;
Talutah: Native American Sioux name meaning "blood-red."
Tuwa: Native American Hopi name meaning "earth."

I couldn't find many male names that started with a 'B'. :-| 

These all could be pretty flexible;
Bimisi: Native American	"slippery."
Bisahalani: Native American Navajo name meaning "speaker."
Bidziil: Native American Navajo name meaning "he is strong."
Beshkno: Native-American name meaning "bald eagle."
Bodaway: Native-American meaning "fire maker."

Suggestions welcome, especially after the wee one is welcomed into the world.


----------



## Strange

Awww, I really like Tiva.


----------



## Chessie

I like Takhi and Bodaway.

Mostly I'm just subbing. I can't wait to see the foal.


----------



## texasgal

^^ Just interrupting this program to say that we need more Chessie pictures!


----------



## Chessie

It's hard to get out to where Cascade is at her trainer's right now, because if the roads get bad at all, I can't reach her. Come spring, I should be able to sneak out a time or two and I'll be sure to take more pictures. I can't wait to get pictures of her with tack on.

As soon as the details of the move are all set, I'm going to start a journal for Cascade to detail how we are doing once we are finally together.

*back to waiting for baby!*


----------



## anniegirl

I like Tamaya... and the meaning is cool...makes you think of a well rounded horse with a sound mind...


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

LOVE those name ideas!!! What does Tenakee mean?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

She got to go for a romp outside, as it was 38*F for a brief window when I got home. She promptly went to roll, then gnawed on the nice brown grass that avails itself in the middle of winter. Udder hasn't changed much and she still got her gut. If only it would stay warmer out for a few days then maybe I could put her outside during the day and she'd have the foal in a bigger area. All else aside, I'm still _oh so_ patiently awaiting the arrival of the foal.


----------



## HollyBubbles

I think you're going to need to show us a selfie so we can all see the clumps of hair you're surely pulling out by now! :lol: this is just insane


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

At least you're maintaining patience. I'm going CRAZY here!!:happydance:Every time I see a new pic, I'm just POSITIVE that foal is going to just walk on out, fully saddled, and doing grand prix dressage moves! :lol:


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Neat Name Ideas, I assume Tenakee is also Native? 

For a filly with personality I like Tamaya or Talulla

For a filly whose more relaxed Takala or Takchawee <(with this one, I would use a short most of the time, like Tak maybe.) 

For Colt... not at first do any stick out but I like maybe Beshkno, Beshy or KnoKno for fun short names? 

I tried to look up more for you but B is not a common Native name.
What is the significance of the B? I it the Sires first letter? Since T is obviously connected to Tenakee (Which I love BTW) Becasue If you really don't like any of the names, try something different, maybe another letter in the sires name (if that's the reason) like the last or middle letter? Or try other origins, like I tried maybe looking up Inuit for you to suggest but that was an unfruitful search. 
But that's if you can't set yourself on a good B name.

I am DIEING to see this foal!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I'm gone for more then a week and still no foal?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I'm sort of at a loss with boy names. The sire's name is MCH Buddy, and I don't really want to use his prefix in the consideration of his name. I am sort of thinking since Buddy is just a normal name maybe a male could get a unique name that starts with a B but isn't Native? Any suggestions? Gosh I hope it is a filly so I don't have to figure out a creative boy name that I won't regret. :lol:

Today was fairly eventful. Tenakee got to spend most of her day out in the pasture while the others practiced their roles as pathetic onlookers. Started out warmish, then got cold and crappy, then towards the end of the day it was sunny and nice out. I took her and the dogs for a walk that was about a mile long. For an unknown reason, I was possessed to attempt to get on her, and when I first did she hastily moved away in a gait I can only explain as a chubby shuffle. :lol: It was not difficult at all to stay on her, sort of like if you were laying in the bed of a truck and it slowly started moving. Between the curls and the broad surface, I couldn't have fallen off if I tried and I was just slung over her back.

From a training standpoint I wanted her to learn to not walk away, so I got on her a few more times and assumed a 'planking' position. She didn't seem mind, and got a good scratching while I was up there. After a long two minutes of serious going no where, we headed back towards the home-front. With my dogs tagging along, it was interesting trying to keep them from herding Tenakee, especially when we stopped. The younger one, Edgar, would casually circle around when not distracted by hunting whatever swamp critters were hiding in the grass. Jelly, who is half Border Collie, had a heck of a time not leaving Tenakee alone. When we started our walk she heeled next to me and whined, then when we stopped she would circle around relentlessly and kamikaze Tenakee when I wasn't looking. Tenakee could care less about this as she had been acclimated to the scary little midgets some call Corgis at her former home.

Lots of pictures today, and I am hoping all of the shuffling around got her innards worked up enough to squeeze out a filly. :lol: Also saw some major kicking today. It was so hard I'm surprised a little hoof didn't just come through.

Just gotta say that she is definitely pregnant.


----------



## Strange

Her udder is so much more full than it was before! And I bet she was really comfy to sit on bareback, lol. She really is the epitome of walking couch!


----------



## Chessie

No baby yet? This is killing me!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Did a bit of work on her hooves yesterday, as well as a full body once-over, (even went as far as to comb out her hairy legs.  ) She didn't care for the mild hoof rasping, but I don't blame her. I kept it short and sweet, but didn't want to let her get away with throwing her weight around. She has very good hooves, but being iffy with standing still for long periods I held off on getting her hooves trimmed mainly because I thought we would be getting a foal and I could work with her more once she was a bit lighter and less uncomfortable. I have been rasping her hooves occasionally, and up until now they haven't chipped. No worries, she'll get up to date on everything the moment she pops this baby out. 

Today my visit was quite brief as it was only five degrees [Fahrenheit] and I stayed out long enough to feed her and snap a couple of pictures. Every day when I leave the barn I say "See you later, *Neenerkee. Have your baby." [*One of many ridiculous nicknames bestowed upon Tenakee.] Today I said "See ya, Neenerkee, don't have your baby." Mostly because after a few minutes outside I could not feel my fingers, ears, or face, and I certainly don't want my little curly boo freezing in the single digit weather.

I will be talking to some friends to see if they have a foal blanket I can borrow, at least for the first few days. These friends are long-time breeders, so I'm certain they will have something to borrow me if the need arises. They only have yearlings so any foal blanket they have won't be in use. I've heard foals, when dry, can cope better with cold than heat, but how much cold? We do have a heated, two- stall garage, so if it were absolutely crucial foal and mama could be in there for a few hours. (This as last resort, if it is in the negatives with a wind chill and the foal is not coping well with the weather. Of course we would turn the heat down a good bit and make sure we have some decent ventilation.) Last resort, only.

So everyone who has been rooting Tenakee on these past few... well, past year... start cheering for her to keep the little ****** toasty for just a bit longer. :lol:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Woah, lots of udder development since the last time I checked! Yay.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Hoping everything goes okay and she decides to hold off tonight.... You could always put a heat lamp in her stall as well to help raise the ambient air temp at least a few degrees. It won't be as bad on the baby either since she's inside and out of the wind. If you can't get a foal blanket, a big sweatshirt can be used in a pinch.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Yah, that was probably the Magic Words. Baby coming tonight...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

ThursdayNext said:


> Yah, that was probably the Magic Words. Baby coming tonight...


Shhh! Don't let her hear you! :lol: You might give her an idea.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Stay warm and I hope that baby comes soon!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Well now I think I am contractually bound to go check on her tonight. It is zero degrees out right now, even more with the crazy wind chill. Sounds like perfect foaling weather to me. xD I'm certain I will walk in there, see those two ears perk over the wall just saying "Hey, why are you here? I already have food..." Well, anyway, off I go.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

My mare when she had her baby kept me up all night. She spent the whole evening till the afternoon circling her lot. Luckily it was July so it was warm! She didn't have it till the next day about 3:30 in the afternoon. I think she was trying to hold it in lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

So I trekked out there and found those judgmental ears! [Only one set.] She is usually very cute in peeking her little ears right over the wall and watching me as I shuffle around. Moment I took out my phone to capture the moment she went total mare on me. :? I swear she doesn't always glare at me, just when I try to capture the beautiful moment.


----------



## MissColors

I think mare glares are adorable. <3 Hope for your sake the baby doesn't come in the cold. Just gonna have to go check extra times just to be safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I'll be hoping for a warmer in the day foaling! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ali M

We use insulated dog blankets. Get an extra large, like what you'd put on a big dog, and they're perfect for a foal blanket but just not as expensive! They would fit the little guy/girl until it warms up.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Thanks for all of the ideas! We definitely have heat lamps, plus sweatshirts and/or dog jackets are not a difficult find. (I have about a million of either.) It would probably be advisable for me to get my foaling stuff together, as I know I have everything I need, it is just a wee scattered.

Here is Tenakee today, tied up while I cleaned out her stall. I have to say she does super even with the skid-steer driving by and making all sorts of noises. Definitely makes my life easier not to have to shuffle her around. I bedded her stall down with straw, and it was my last bale so I hope she will make it worth my while. (If she decides against my wishes, we will have no problem getting more straw.) Also gave her my last small square bale of hay, so now she gets big girl feed. (AKA large square bale flakes.) Another one of the wonders of today's adventure was that everything froze. :-( After a few minutes of chiseling Tenakee's water was in working order, but the horses roughing it outdoors needed a bit more repair. These are both heated, automatic waters - I thought it was supposed to make it easier? 

It is supposed to get a bit warmer, so I pray that she will wait. I also pray that she is smart enough to foal inside if the need arises.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Next time i check this thread i am sure i will see a baby!


----------



## ParaIndy

Now that you said that, Tenakee just has to prove you wrong.


----------



## cmarie

First we're all saying hurry up and foal, now we're saying no don't foal yet wait for warmer weather. I just hope you have a safe foaling when ever it happens.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

ParaIndy said:


> Now that you said that, Tenakee just has to prove you wrong.


Heres hoping she won't!


----------



## MissColors

I'm advising you get your stuff ready. To me personally her foal looks like its moved back some. From yesterdays photo to todays. Even in the event not. Just to be safe. Happy foaling. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

I cant wait any longer!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's all up to the mare!


----------



## LeynaProof

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Thanks for all of the ideas! We definitely have heat lamps, plus sweatshirts and/or dog jackets are not a difficult find. (I have about a million of either.) It would probably be advisable for me to get my foaling stuff together, as I know I have everything I need, it is just a wee scattered.
> 
> Here is Tenakee today, tied up while I cleaned out her stall. I have to say she does super even with the skid-steer driving by and making all sorts of noises. Definitely makes my life easier not to have to shuffle her around. I bedded her stall down with straw, and it was my last bale so I hope she will make it worth my while. (If she decides against my wishes, we will have no problem getting more straw.) Also gave her my last small square bale of hay, so now she gets big girl feed. (AKA large square bale flakes.) Another one of the wonders of today's adventure was that everything froze. :-( After a few minutes of chiseling Tenakee's water was in working order, but the horses roughing it outdoors needed a bit more repair. These are both heated, automatic waters - I thought it was supposed to make it easier?
> 
> It is supposed to get a bit warmer, so I pray that she will wait. I also pray that she is smart enough to foal inside if the need arises.


Holy crap!!! She is huge! Looks like it could be anytime now. If you were in Florida we are having the best weather right now for having babies! In the upper 60's! Cannot wait to see the baby.


----------



## bigbayboy

I am officially obsessed with this thread :lol:


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh come on woman! Give it up already!!! We want bubs!


----------



## TheRoundPen

How is miss Tenakee doing today?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

This mare, I swear. Every time I take a picture of her she puts on the dumbest face. But she will stay and stare at me for hours with her ears perked in the same position. :-| Her udder is very swollen, and I think it is about as full as it is going to get. I do hope she will wax before she foals so I have something to go by. We have some outdoor cameras that we used for the cows on the farm and I am hoping that we can get that installed and working in her stall. We have a couple, so maybe even one from each angle. It wouldn't be able to stream to the internet or anything, but it would be pretty awesome to have. I hope that I could get it hooked onto a television in my own room, but the TV the last camera was hooked to was in the dining room. Even if we don't get it installed until after she foals I would be able to keep an eye on the cute little munchkin.  Assuming we can get a signal. Hopefully someone else will be able to tell if the foal has shifted, as I haven't really noticed anything drastic. With her plush curls I'm not sure, all I know is she's got a gut and her milk veins are thick as PVC pipe.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

It definitely looks to me like the foal has shifted to more underneath her making her look even more like a v than she did. She's not NEARLY as poochy looking on the front and rear shots you have of her. KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## cmarie

She has alot of edema going on there too, her nipples look full, I hope the weather warms up for her to foal in.


----------



## MissColors

I thought from your other photo it looked like the foal had shifted. I hope you get a warm day for the foal.


----------



## Ali M

Lots of edema and a more v shape. So close!!

Can you get any milk from her? Is it clear or cloudy?


----------



## ParaIndy

Yikes, she looks close!!!


----------



## iluvhorses018

I can't wait to see this foal!!!


----------



## soenjer55

Is it here yet? I haven't been on here in a while and i would very much like to be greeted with a cute curly haired little tenakee baby... ;_;


----------



## strawberry paint

My gosh....if she doesn't have that foal pretty soon......her belly will be dragging on the ground.
Are you sure you're next expecting twins in there????


----------



## Legend

AHHHHH, where is baby? I've been lurking on this thread for way to long. Still no baby? I keep expecting to come on here and see the worlds biggest curly foal... But no, nothing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie

The baby is going to magically turn into a draft horse if this keeps up. Mama can't possibly get any bigger.


----------



## horsegirlalex

wow......
i just read every page of this thread, at one in the morning.... and i have to wake up tommorow at 5:30am.....

BUT IT WAS SOOOO WORTH IT!!!! 
COME ON BABYYYY<<<333


----------



## horsegirlalex

i decided to change some of the lyrics to Amy Winehouse's song Rehab to fit Tenakee and her baby  (go listen to the song first if you havent

THEY TRIED TO MAKE ME HAVE THIS BABY BUT I SAID NO,NO,NO
yes i'm real fat, if you poke me on the back, i might BLOW BLOW BLOW
i aint got the time, and if the vet man thinks i'm fine....
THEY TRIED TO MAKE ME HAVE THIS BABY BUT I SAID NO,NO,NO


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I think she's secretly hiding a li'l wooly mammoth baby in there :shock:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha Love the Amy Winehouse reference!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I'm definitely seeing the pointy-ness by her belly today. Anyone thinking this weekend?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Let's hope! LOL! How's her "hoo-hoo" looking?


----------



## Strange

I'm thinking tonight. Pleaseeeee be tonight! I can't believe we've been waiting for 48 pages!


----------



## Annanoel

AH! It better be this weekend, OR TONIGHT, I can't wait any longer. I have instant notifications set up so I'll know! She's huge and definitley looking "pointy" this baby is going to be full of it I can tell. 

I'm just in Appleton, not too far! Always fun too see more Wisconsinites on here.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Her butt muscles, tail head, and vulva are relaxed. I can even pull her tail upwards and her muscles don't tense against it. So she is pretty much loose and ready for this foal to fall out. She's been uncomfortable, but no real excessive pacing, tail rubbing, side biting or anything I would think for a mare close to foaling. She is still eating normally (so like a pig), and I will check her milk next time I go out to see her. Any other signs of impending labor I should be aware of? What color should her milk be close to foaling? If it is said color should I plan to camp out even if she has no other signs? Load me up with information, people!


----------



## Annanoel

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Her butt muscles, tail head, and vulva are relaxed. I can even pull her tail upwards and her muscles don't tense against it. So she is pretty much loose and ready for this foal to fall out.


YAY!!!! :happydance:Hopefully this baby is here as soon as possible. You must be dying waiting for this foal, I can't imagine.


----------



## cmarie

Can you milk her at all.


----------



## rbarlo32

Molly acted normally the night before she foaled ate like a pig and everything so don't let that fool you.


----------



## cmarie

My mares milk is whitish with little white globes floating in it and tastes sweetish. If you has a 35 mm film canister lid they work well to see the color and floaties in the milk. If she is a old hand at foaling she may not show any signs, but look for restlessness and sweating and mild colic like signs, pawing, digging, tail up and out.


----------



## TheRoundPen

My mare ate all of her food 2 hrs before foaling, so I don't let that be a sign. Come on Tenakee!


----------



## countryryder

One of my mares acted completely normal,including her usual appetite,right up to the point when she suddenly laid down in the middle of eating and started pushing;also when I worked at the ranch it was not unusual to have mares act completely normal up to the start of labor,so they won't necessarily act "off". From what you describe though,it sounds like her body is certainly ready!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

FALL OUT? Heck, this baby is going to half pass it's way out and go straight into a piaffe. You'll be lucky if it's riderless! LOL!
It sure does sound like she's ready, though. If it were me, I'd be camping out. Mares don't necessarily change their behavior just prior to foaling. My mares ate right up till the time they were ready to start pushing. None of them really did any butt pressing, per se, but they did swish their tails a little more often as the contractions got stronger, and they would constantly shift from one hind foot to the other with an occasional belly kick. If you see Tenakee doing that, you can be sure she's not irritated by a fly. Also, her milk should be white by this time. You can also check to see if she's lost her mucous plug, which may be stuck to her tail hair, or will be blobbed on the ground. This is why it's really important to keep her inside now as much as possible so you can look for this telltale sign.
Good luck!! I hope everything with this foaling goes flawlessly, and you have a beautiful, curly filly by morning!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Checked the milk, it is clear. In the meantime I will share some of the things that I can't wait to do with Tenakee after she foals.

1) put a normal sized saddle on her
2) adjust her harness to fit her
3) this 1 is a big 1 no pun intended, but be able to fit her through normal size door! 

I'm posting this is I am observing her and she just bit at her side. The baby has been moving around a lot even kicked me before. She's been real lovey recently, and is now taking a break from munching on me to stand in the arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel

I'm going to be glued here all night! Good thing the DH understands and is horsey as well.


----------



## Ambomoonu

Wow this baby is taking forever. So excited to see it though.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Well I have a picture of the previous endeavors. I'm not going to camp out just yet, but I will check on her every few hours. I will probably take night shift, and will sleep during the day and have someone else check on her if she is suspicious or there are feet or a whole baby I will be notified. It is quite a bit warmer out, so I am not as worried about immediately getting at the foal. My father seems convinced she is not going to foal yet, but I think I must remind him that she is not a dairy cow and will not bag up much more if any more at all. She bit at her sides quite a few more times while I was out by her. For those who are compelled to camp out by their computers, anyone want to start making guesses as to when she is going to foal? Boy or Girl? Anything to keep me awake, as it is hardly 8 o'clock and I am already sleepy.


----------



## Strange

It's gonna be a filly, I think.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Strange said:


> It's gonna be a filly, I think.


I hope so! We all know girls keep everyone waiting, and this one is taking her dear old time.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I'm thinking little colt. But I've been wrong in the past.;-)


----------



## cmarie

Is her milk clear or whitish clear, biting sides doesn't necessarily mean anything, if her milk is really clear I would say you might have a few more days or a week to go.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Crossing fingers for a curly little filly. let's get this show on the road, Tenakee! It's about TIME!!!!! :smile: My guess for time... Which is completely a shot in the dark since I'm not super knowledgeable... tomorrow morning sometime.


----------



## EliRose

I think it is going to be a cute little curly filly, or an elephant . Whatever the baby is, it is going to be a stubborn thing!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

[url=http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/horses/facts/info_foaling.htm]Foaling and Predicting Foaling[/url] said:


> The visual signs of a mare's readiness to foal are:
> 
> 
> 1.) Udder distension begins 2-6 weeks prior to foaling.
> 2.) Relaxation of the muscles of the croup 7-19 days prior to foaling; relaxation around the tail head, buttocks, and lips of the vulva.
> 3.) Teat nipples fill 4-6 days prior to foaling.
> 4.) Waxing of the teats 2-4 days before. Waxing (or wax beads) refers to the colostrum (first milk) which appears at the end of the teats.
> 5.) Dripping of colostrum 24-48 hours before foaling. Loss of colostrum may result in an inadequate supply for the newborn foal.
> 6.) Prior to foaling, the mare's body temperature will be equal to or drop lower than her normal morning temperature.


I was researching a little bit, and am only going off of a few of these that I have observed. Her udder has already filled an obvious amount, and she is very loose and relaxed. Her teats filled 4 days ago, so that is a check. No waxing, dripping, and I haven't taken her temp. Milk is still clear.

I think I am going to get a few hours of sleep before I go peek at her again.


----------



## horsegirlalex

she seems about ready to pop to me!
im gonna be up all night for this i know... but who cares its a friday)
im gonna go against the flow and say a curly colt!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I'm gonna say cute lil curly colt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles

If you buy those pool pH strip things and test her milk with those that usually gives a better idea of how far away they are, but somebody will have to do some googling on that as I can't remember what pH level goes with what number of days etc lol
(I would google it for you but I'm covered in cow s*** and have to hurry to shower and get ready to go out)


----------



## Chessie

My prediction is a curly yak.


----------



## Ali M

The milk pH is above 8 normally, it will start dropping as she gets closer. Anything under 6.8 means soon, anything under 6.4 means roughly the next 24 hrs. It's a cheap way to get a fairly accurate prediction and is more accurate than testing milk calcium. Milk should go from clear pee yellow to cloudy, thick sweet yellow.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I woke up earlier to go and check on her, and there was no baby. Her curls on her sides are still all messed up (and frozen) so she must have been biting at them for a good while. (I am only staying with the biting because it is something she doesn't do, and has done it quite a few times now that I can see the foal kicking and moving around quite a bit.) Maybe I will look into getting the test strips, but is it safe to be getting milk from her without worrying about wasting the precious first milk?


----------



## Kayella

I believe you shouldn't have a problem as long as you don't remove the mucus plug? I may be completely wrong though LOL. Cant wait to see this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

The mucus plug is not in the udder.


----------



## Ali M

You only need one mL for the test mixed with six mL of distilled water, so it's a tiny amount. Just don't take more than you need and it is fine to test once or twice a day


----------



## horsegirlalex

ahhh! any news on the baby!! 
he/she needs to get here already


----------



## TheRoundPen

I want an update on miss Tenakee. How is she doing?


----------



## StellaIW

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I was researching a little bit, and am only going off of a few of these that I have observed. Her udder has already filled an obvious amount, and she is very loose and relaxed. Her teats filled 4 days ago, so that is a check. No waxing, dripping, and I haven't taken her temp. Milk is still clear.
> 
> I think I am going to get a few hours of sleep before I go peek at her again.


Pregnant mare's sure are tricky.

My mare bagged up months before her due date. Had clear milk for weeks.

Then I got a call from my barn owner telling me that my mare had white milk dripping and she told me that she would probably foal the same day. But no. 
She sure took her time, she had white milk for two weeks before dropping. 

And I missed the birth, even though I went up to check the camera to her stall every 15-20 minutes for those two weeks. 
08.30 PM - she was eating. 
08.45 PM - she was done foaling.


----------



## TexasBlaze

Common Tenny! I dreamed about you last night!! I dreamed about a sorrel curly colt that was varnished. Your in my dreams now!! Means you NEED to have this foal!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Any word? Tenakee you're driving us crazy here, girl! FOAL already! AAAKK!


----------



## Chessie

Are we sure she's really pregnant?

(just kidding!)


----------



## MissColors

I think I might personally foal first before this mare will. hahaha jk.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

TexasBlaze said:


> Common Tenny! I dreamed about you last night!! I dreamed about a sorrel curly colt that was varnished. Your in my dreams now!! Means you NEED to have this foal!!


I've tried that card on her before to no avail! Although I wouldn't want her to have any of the foals that I have dreamed of, as they generally either came in numbers, weren't alive, or didn't have any skin. Or on occasion all three. O-o A nice healthy foal is fine whenever she decides to have it. But I could warm up to the idea of a nice sorrel colt..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I've tried that card on her before to no avail! Although I wouldn't want her to have any of the foals that I have dreamed of, as they generally either came in numbers, weren't alive, or didn't have any skin. Or on occasion all three. O-o A nice healthy foal is fine whenever she decides to have it. But I could warm up to the idea of a nice sorrel colt..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dunno. The foal i dreamed of was a turd! I scratched his belly and he kicked at me ;D


----------



## FrostedLilly

I was thinking about Tenakee this morning on my way to work hoping that you guys didn't get the cold snap we have up here. It is -43C (-45F) with the wind chill. The 12 block walk to work never seemed so long!


----------



## countryryder

Glynnis said:


> I was thinking about Tenakee this morning on my way to work hoping that you guys didn't get the cold snap we have up here. It is -43C (-45F) with the wind chill. The 12 block walk to work never seemed so long!



It's downright brutal out there today,that's for sure! I did extra chores last night,before this front hit,so I wouldn't have to be out there as long this morning;very glad I did!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Glynnis said:


> I was thinking about Tenakee this morning on my way to work hoping that you guys didn't get the cold snap we have up here. It is -43C (-45F) with the wind chill. The 12 block walk to work never seemed so long!


We actually been having a bit of a warm spell. Warm enough were it is now raining and everything is flooding. Then it is supposed to freeze so our arena will become an ice skating ring. :-| Blerggg. Hoping for better weather...maybe more consistent stuff. Tenakee couldn't care less and will stand outside all day regardless of having food inside. Me being sick doesn't help, so I'm hoping Tenakee chooses her day wisely.


----------



## Luce73

I've been checking this thread at least 5 times a day for a month now :s C'mon Tenny pop it out already!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I was sick all day today, so of course the weather did not cooperate. It has been above 32*F, so everything melted and poured into Tenakee's stall. From there it migrated into our indoor arena to form a nice pool that was 2-6 inches deep in any given spot. After far too much work, we got most of the water out of the arena and cleaned Tenny's stall. While I was indoors I decided to make some yarn out of Tenakee's hair and some sheep fleece I had. I spun it, plied it, then hand-knitted it into an awkwardly short scarf.


----------



## anniegirl

wow...what a mess eh? its the same here...up to +10 with rain...then supposed to freeze up again thurs and go down to 10....its very frustrating...our paddocks are a mess too..and Im worried about one of them slipping...especially Annie... you are very talented by the way!


----------



## New_image

Ugh. Looks similar to our barn. Its suppose to change to snow and freeze tonight... yippie... 

Maybe she should keep that baby in there for a few days.


----------



## LeynaProof

OMG!!! I have been stalking this thread and had hoped when i got on today that mare would have spit that baby out!!! Haha! :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Oh my goodness, what a mess! I thought the -30 something we have today was bad, but I'll take it over mass flooding! Although, it's supposed to warm up to 2 degrees here by Friday, so flooding may be in the cards yet. Tell Tenakee to hold off now! 

P.S. Nice scarf!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Wow, that is one serious mess. I'm sorry you're having to deal with that on top of being sick! Hope you get to feeling better!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Lots and lots of snow today, here is Queen Tenakee, who is certainly taking her time with her pregnancy. It is going to get very cold tonight, so hopefully no baby then. I just wish she would have it when the weather is stable! I'm still sick, so I'm not entirely optimistic feeling right now.


----------



## hkfarms

She is adorable! I own curlies as well  They are an amazing breed. I hope she foals soon, def. looks like she will before too long since she is getting so low, hopefully she isn't carrying twins, if not I would guess a big colt.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

It's a moose....with an 8 foot antler spread. That's what she's carrying! HOLY MACKEREL!


----------



## strawberry paint

I'm thinking triplets. 
I was big as a house when I carried mine.

One look at Tanakee and I groan in discomfort. I can't believe she still hasn't foaled yet.


----------



## Rachel1786

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Lots and lots of snow today, here is Queen Tenakee, who is certainly taking her time with her pregnancy. It is going to get very cold tonight, so hopefully no baby then. I just wish she would have it when the weather is stable! I'm still sick, so I'm not entirely optimistic feeling right now.


Just when I think she can't possibly get any bigger, you post this :lol:


----------



## MissColors

Do you think there might be a complication with the foal??? I've heard of foals that wont come due to being wrapped.


----------



## horsegirlalex

HOLY MOLYY! look at that belly! it's basically like a big square! hahaha
so my guess is a baby elephant! if not.... then octuplets for sure!


----------



## ThursdayNext

A curly elephant? Now THERE would be something to see!


----------



## texasgal




----------



## ThursdayNext

texasgal said:


>


:clap:


----------



## Silver Chrome

WOW! She is so big!!


----------



## QuarterCarolina

Is her square shape possibly from being stretched from previous pregnancies? Oh her poor figure lol


----------



## Annanoel

Any updates?!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

TENAKEEEEEEE! Dang it you stubborn mare....FOAL! We're all dying of curiosity here!!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Im just going to stop looking at this thread.. for about 3 weeks and I BETTER come back to a baby!


----------



## cmarie

We tried boycotting Spices thread last year. It only lasted a few hours because of all of us foaling thread addicts.


----------



## Luce73

Found this in the deep corners of the internet and it made me think of this thread... :d


----------



## Legend

Still nothing? What is this sorcery?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Her Majesty is still keeping the royal baby under heavy guard. That is neurotic horsewoman for "Bubs still ain't kickin' outside the coop." 

I should probably get some sleep. :lol:


----------



## ThursdayNext

Good news is that the baby's going to so big you'll be able to ride him in competitions this summer.


----------



## EliRose

No longer an elephant-horse. It's a Whale Horse | Kaneva.


----------



## Wallaby

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Her Majesty is still keeping the royal baby under heavy guard. That is neurotic horsewoman for "Bubs still ain't kickin' outside the coop."


I was eating pancakes while I read this. That was a bad choice. 
My lungs and laptop screen also decided to eat pancakes, thanks to you. 

:rofl:


----------



## texasgal

EliRose said:


> No longer an elephant-horse. It's a Whale Horse | Kaneva.


Well, the ice and the water seem to be in place.....


----------



## MissColors

Pics? Updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Everything seems to have moved back? Maybe? I'm not sure. At this point I wake up and go on the computer for a while, then figure 'I should go check on Tenakee, she probably had her foal'. I feed her, foal-less, and go back inside. Sometimes I don't take my phone with me and think maybe she'll have the foal in spite of me. No spite-foal, not yet. :wink: But good news is she has to have it this month. I'm really surprised, because she had to of gotten bred just before we got her. This whole thing has just been crazy.


----------



## Wallaby

I love how Tenakee and my Hazel-goat seem to be pregnancy buddies right now - both of their last babies, tricking us into thinking they're about to give birth...then not giving birth, apparently getting pregnant right before we obtained them and then pushing their pregnancies allll the way out to their last possible due dates..

They would be greatttt friends. :lol:


----------



## horsegirlalex

lol i just reread the first thread post made by you.....
you said that baby would be here maybe JULY/AUGUST , or maybe even FALL.
hahahahahaha sikee. More like next winter


----------



## anniegirl

Holy crap!!!!! every night I come on here I think to myself...she MUST have had it today....I cant imagine how you feel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

We need a new booby shot .... just sayin'


----------



## CattieD

Gonna say it she's gonna have it on my birthday lol  valentines day  ill see if that helps ya 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint

SHE HASN'T HAD HER FOAL YET??? HOLEY SMOKES!!!!!!

You know....I think ole' Tanakee loves to be pregnant and wants to stay that way. I feel sorry for you though....I think that baby is gonna come out when you ain't lookin'.


----------



## HollyBubbles

i turn 18 on the 24th.... Just sayin


----------



## Army wife

Wow oh wow that is one big mare!! She must be miserable!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Today I went out to check on Tenakee and found her sitting with my dream horse! Our lovely miss Tenakee had an adorable Curly filly with APPALOOSA PATTERN! It was such a surprise, because at this point I was under the impression that she was never going to have the baby. I am so excited! I missed the birth, but when I went out there the baby was very curious and inquisitive, and let me touch her just fine. Tenakee was not aggressive but you could tell she was protective. And foal is just like mama, big head, a little pushy, and inherited her mama's deep voice. :lol: 

This baby is just what I need right now! So much love! Also we need our 'T' names! Any suggestions? For some reason I had Takala stuck in my head when I saw her, but I don't even remember what it means. :lol: EDIT; Takala means corn tassel. Not sure where I stand on that.


----------



## Nightside

Tomahawk! That is the cutest little filly!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! LOOK AT THAT!!!

Cute little white butted thing!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Nightside said:


> Tomahawk! That is the cutest little filly!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's actually the city that Tenny's owner's lived when we got her.


----------



## texasgal

Look at that butt .. and that bone ... 

Whoot!


----------



## Tazzie

HOLY SMOKES!!! It's about time!! That baby is SO adorable!!!!

I am useless on names, but congrats!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

YAYYY FINALLLY!!!!! Whatta cute girly! . She's beautiful. BIG congrats! As for names....I am no help there!


----------



## Chessie

Yay! The baby is finally here! I love her blaze. What a cutie.


----------



## amp23

Finally! Beautiful little girl. I'm also of no help with names... But I love her curls and her spotted butt!


----------



## egrogan

I've read this thread (multiple times) every day, and was so excited to see that she's fiiiinnnnnaaalllllyyyyy here. What a cutie! So glad that mom and baby look happy and healthy.


----------



## rbarlo32

I have a name for you InThePost2Shetland just kidding she is lovely a huge congrats to you and Tenakee.
I bet Tenakee feels much better with the baby finally out of her.


----------



## EliRose

Oh my goodness, yay! A baby! AND SHE'S NOT A WHALE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Tenacity! Terra, Tessa, Taryn, Tawny, Tempest, Tamsen, Tamra

What a cutie! And what a substantive little girl!! Congrats!!


----------



## cmarie

Congrats, what a cutie pie, she looks like she was well worth the wait.


----------



## strawberry paint

Congrats on the new girl !!!!!!!

I betcha ole' Tanakee feels so much better with that 'butter ball' out of her.

Tango, Tierra, Tilly.... are just few of the names I can think of right now.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, way too cute!!! I had voted for a Curly filly way back when, & how neat that you got the appy coloring, too! Congrats on your newest addition-she's well worth the wait.


----------



## ThursdayNext

AAAHHH!! She's here! I thought she'd NEVER go!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Miniature Tenakee was a wee cold, so we ran and tracked down a blanket for her. She is drinking and poo'd an hour or so ago, but they are both a bit sedate, which is entirely understandable because it is very chilly outside. (They were a bit more uppity this morning but have definitely mellowed out.) All of the days I have spent with Tenakee have definitely been worth it, as she is so good to me and trusts me around her foal. Navel is dipped and we found the [frozen] placenta when I first went out there. I cannot wait until it is warmer outside for my Small Tenakee! We managed to get the big door closed, so the Tenakees will stay inside the stall until things look clearer. 

Here is the cutie with her blanket... Both of them stood next to me for quite a few minutes and Small Tenakee almost tipped over onto me from sleepiness! 

I am sort of stuck between Takala and Tiponi. Takala is 'corn tassel' and Tiponi is 'child of importance'. I am sort of stuck to the name Takala as it is the first one that came to mind when I saw her. But with Tiponi I could call her Tipper or Tippy. So many choices.


----------



## Chessie

I like Tenacity! You can call her Tena, close to her mother's name, and she certainly was tenacious about being born.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Well, it's about time Ms. Tenakee! No wonder her belly was so big...look at the size of that filly! WOW!
She's just absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! I'm so thankful that the foaling went smoothly, and that Tenakee and her new one are doing well this morning. How amazing was that for you to wake up and find that little surprise waiting for you?! LOL! 
I can't wait to see more pics and find out what name you settle on for her. Congratulations to you, Tenakee, and the beautiful little filly!!!


----------



## QuarterCarolina

Tadewi-wind; Tasunke-horse; Tehya-precious; Tsiishch'ili-curly haired; Totsi-moccasins, Tiva-dance; Tiponi- child of importance. 

Beautiful filly congratulations!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

How about tardy?:rofl: Just kidding. I think either one of the two names you have in mind would work just fine. She is SO adorable!! I have never seen a curly with appaloosa colouring, she is so unique looking! Congratulations! I have been stalking this thread for months. I'm so happy everything went well for both mare and foal.


----------



## Legend

I thought this day would never come, I cant even imagine how you felt ^.^ Shes SOOO adorable! Congratulations :hug:


----------



## TheRoundPen

YAY!!!! congrats


----------



## maddiemaisie

YAY congrats!!! Have been following this thread (forever) but have recently given up waiting for "foal" pics.......I have a cat who much like Tenakee has had us waiting.....and waiting, looking like a walking whale and no signs of giving up her babies...until today, a total suprise, no signs!! Sooooo i just suddenly thought i would check on here as you never know maybe Tenakee finally let go of her bubba too and couldnt believe she actually has


----------



## Luce73

Aww she's amazing! Well worth the wait I'd say! Glad they are both doing good and the foaling went well  I like both the names you´re thinking of but I usually end up with what first came to my head. 

You had better keep updating this thread regularly with pictures, what else am I gonna do with all that time I used to spend checking this thread a million times a day


----------



## FrostedLilly

Luce73 said:


> I usually end up with what first came to my head.


So true! Before we named the foal out of my mare, my dad jokingly called her "Lilly the Filly"... and she's been Lilly ever since.


----------



## VaticanVice

Tsungani (Gani or Tsun--pronounced like "soon," which she was not, or like "sun" which is precious--for short) means "above all others, the best." Tankaku means "her little sister." I just love her! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Luce73

Glynnis said:


> So true! Before we named the foal out of my mare, my dad jokingly called her "Lilly the Filly"... and she's been Lilly ever since.


Yep! Same with my kitten! I jokingly named him Oliver cause he was orange and really hungry (we adopted him from someone who found him covered in mud in the park), then we were thinking of a name and called him Kafka, but we kept accidentally calling him Oliver.. So now we decided to just stick with that and it suits him great!


----------



## cowgirlup24

Congrats! She is so gorgeous!Do you have it narrowed down to just those two? When I first looked at her the name that popped into my head was Tatonka(TAH-TONKA..like tonka trucks.lol)


----------



## Rachel1786

OMG I thought this day would never come! She's adorable!!!


----------



## Reno Bay

Fi-na-lly.
Good job Tenakee! She really did cook up something special.
She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Congrats!!! She is beautiful)) She was definitly worth the wait!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yay! Congrats on your pretty girl!


----------



## Cinder

What an absolutely precious little filly! I'm so glad the foaling went well. I don't like the corn tassel name for her, but that's my only opinion as for names.


----------



## Chessie

Okay, now we need kitten pics.


----------



## Strange

OH GOD FINALLY! 

She is absolutely adorable! And her little white speckled butt....alksdjlaskjd!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Some more pics, I just can't resist her. I got to cuddle a bit with her, and she is just stellar! Tenakee is a lot calmer, and calmly stood over the two of us in the straw. I also tried the cuuuuute pink halter on her and it fits! For how long, I'm not sure, but I will put it on for photo shoots for sure! I've already started filling out her registration form for ICHO, and I think I am kind of stuck on the name Takala. Not sure why, and it feels strange to say, but then again I never call Tenakee by her name and it took a while to feel right when spoke.

Also, color question - is she a red dun? I had the impression that she was a red dun, then a long time breeder and friend elaborated on this. Her mane is definitely darker, but I haven't got to look hard if she had a dorsal stripe. She is cold and sleepy, so I don't want to hustle her around and take off her blanket too much. Once I decide on name and she is a few days old I'll make her own thread and update it frequently.


----------



## texasgal

I was just about to complain about no pictures ... hehehe...


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's so cute, congrats!!


----------



## kaykay4411

She is super cute! Well worth the wait!


----------



## bigbayboy

She is precious!!! Congrats! Can't wait to watch her grow up


----------



## Sino

Oh my gosh! I came home from school today expecting nothing again but nope!
What a precious baby, ;o; I'm going to _love_ watching her grow up!
I imagine she'll be quite the looker when she's grown! (;


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I love the name takala! And she is beautiful its about time she was born!!!


----------



## Luce73

Chessie said:


> Okay, now we need kitten pics.


Made a post here!

@ButtInTheDirt, Tennys baby looks so comfy with her tiny blanket! And the halter looks really cute!!


----------



## countryryder

Well,well,well,look who finally decided to join the party!
I admit,she was more than what should be considered fashionably late,but she sure showed up nicely dressed,love those curls and spots!


----------



## countryryder

Also,I love the name Takala;it's unique and feminine,yet has substance;like her.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Finally! How cute! Its not wonder why she took so long to bake...those legs! Whew! Definite Draft blood in this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

AHHH YEAAH!!! HOW CUUUUTE!!! She was worth the wait.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

She is here!! I love the name Takala i think for some reason it suits her. Baby is so cute!


----------



## CattieD

The "she's gonna have it on my birthday" trick worked lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

She's finally here!!!!! Congrats on a beautiful filly!!!


----------



## Ali M

Hoorayyyyy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kayella

Omg she is freaking adorable! What about Tallulah? It means "Leaping Water." Love that cutie!!


----------



## BellaMFT

oh my goodness!! she is soooooo cute. I just want to rub her cute little muzzle.


----------



## Lwhisperer

FINALLYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course it was going to happen the ONE TIME I didn't check for an update in a few days... Congrats!!! She's stunning! Good job, Tenakee, but GEEZ.... That is by far the longest I've ever been on foal watch mode. Hopefully, it won't happen again. Lol! What a perfect baby, you must be so proud!


----------



## Annanoel

YAY, how beautiful is she?! Love the name Takala!


----------



## New_image

Awww, yay! What a prize, congrats!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

YAY!!! Congratulations! Glad to hear that all is well with momma and baby! Baby is adorable!! Just LOVE her snow flakes tushy! 
I thought Tenacity was a cute name but for some reason I also thought of Tonka, lol.
Again, congrats!


----------



## anniegirl

OMG!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!! I actually choked on my drink because I was not expecting her to have had her baby!!! She is sooooooo adorable!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! and I like the name Tempo....because she arrived in her own time....


----------



## barrelbeginner

HOLY COW!!! YAY! I was reading my likes recieved noticed that the thread said update! and... MY HEART LIKE SKIPPED A BEAT! So happy for you! cant wait to see her growing up! AWWWW


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Growth of Takala Rose; Curly Filly

Lala has her own thread now, so meander on over for some pictures of her today. I will try to update daily, and at least weekly. She gets cuter by the hour!


----------

